# La princesita es una putilla... vaya sorpresón! La reacción del Rey Felipe al conocer al novio de la Princesa Leonor



## Gigatr0n (30 Abr 2022)

Salseo bueno on the saturday morning, que es lo que os gusta burbujos... así no estáis todo el rato dándole a la sardina;

​

Si tuviéseis una hija de 16 años... ¿veríais bien que se echase novio y fockase tan tranquilamente?... menuda gentuza macho!


----------



## Lady_A (30 Abr 2022)

Un burbujo dijo que tener hijas es quitarte vida a manos llenas. 

El rey no iba a ser diferente solo por ser rey. Si ella ya nació con empleo de por vida y tiene guardaespaldas pero no los tiene 24/7, así que aunque esta expuesta a menos peligros que una mujer random, sigue estando expuesta a todos los riesgos y problemas que tenemos las mujeres. Que la metan mano algun hijo de empresario salido, que la quieran emborrachar para así que sea mas facil follarsela, que algun machistorro la menosprecie por ser mujer, que tu padre no vea bien al tipo que libremente has elegido para fockear cuando el con 16 (o porque el) años se follaba todo lo que podia, mi princesita es pura, no puede hacer eso pero si fuera un niño que machote me ha salido etc

La mente machista y la sociedad machista en la que vivimos.


----------



## El_neutral (30 Abr 2022)

Creía que serían chorradas de adolescentes, pero si al chaval se lo ha traido a España con el visto bueno de la Casa Real (porque eso de que Letizia y Felipe deciden y dan el visto bueno es mentira, quien de verdad tiene esa potestad es la CASA REAL), es que la cosa va en serio.


----------



## Lady_A (30 Abr 2022)

El_neutral dijo:


> Creía que serían chorradas de adolescentes, pero si al chaval se lo ha traido a España con el visto bueno de la Casa Real (porque eso de que Letizia y Felipe deciden y dan el visto bueno es mentira, quien de verdad tiene esa potestad es la CASA REAL), es que la cosa va en serio.



Primer novio formal. Si. Parece que la casa real.o los padres aprendieron de lo que le paso a Felipe y no van a meterse mucho. Esperemos.


----------



## Gigatr0n (30 Abr 2022)

Esto es lo que pasa por dejar a las nenas SOLAS y en el extranjero... que se follan hasta el de la bandera con palo y todo aunque viendo a la madre y su trayectoria de PUTÓN VERBENERO con mayúsculas pues, como que no extraña.

​

Yo es que esto... no lo veo muy normal.


----------



## Murray's (30 Abr 2022)

Una adolescente saliendo con un chico adolescente entregándose a la lujuria y al pecado de la carne..que raro no?

El agua moja, el fuego quema...2+2=4...


----------



## silenus (30 Abr 2022)

Por mí que se folle a quien quiera, pero los abortos que se los pague de su puto bolsillo.

Y de ser reina, ya hablaremos.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Abr 2022)

queremos de saber si es niggah 
o mena


----------



## Karlb (30 Abr 2022)

Menudo marujo estás hecho.


----------



## The Sentry (30 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Un burbujo dijo que tener hijas es quitarte vida a manos llenas.
> 
> El rey no iba a ser diferente solo por ser rey. Si ella ya nació con empleo de por vida y tiene guardaespaldas pero no los tiene 24/7, así que aunque esta expuesta a menos peligros que una mujer random, sigue estando expuesta a todos los riesgos y problemas que tenemos las mujeres. Que la metan mano algun hijo de empresario salido, que la quieran emborrachar para así que sea mas facil follarsela, que algun machistorro la menosprecie por ser mujer, que tu padre no vea bien al tipo que libremente has elegido para fockear cuando el con 16 (o porque el) años se follaba todo lo que podia, mi princesita es pura, no puede hacer eso pero si fuera un niño que machote me ha salido etc
> 
> La mente machista y la sociedad machista en la que vivimos.



Feminazi


----------



## Shudra (30 Abr 2022)

Que le pongan un burka.


----------



## intensito (30 Abr 2022)

El chaval ha pegado el braguetazo del siglo. Aunque si es un compañero del Hogwarts pijo de Gales, no creo que le haga mucha falta.


----------



## Kenthomi (30 Abr 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Salseo bueno on the saturday morning, que es lo que os gusta burbujos... así no estáis todo el rato dándole a la sardina;
> 
> ​
> 
> Si tuviéseis una hija de 16 años... ¿veríais bien que se echase novio y fockase tan tranquilamente?... menuda gentuza macho!



La redacción del video menudo comecocos


----------



## Miomio (30 Abr 2022)

16 años es una edad muy decente para tener un primer novio, tanto en chicos como en chicas. 

Si además es una persona formal y educada , lo firman un 120% de los padres.

Vivís en otro planeta.


----------



## Gigatr0n (30 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Una adolescente saliendo con un chico adolescente entregándose a la lujuria y al pecado de la carne..que raro no?
> 
> El agua moja, el fuego quema...2+2=4...



Se nota que no tienes una "niña" con esa edad... digo yo. Yo tampoco la tengo, tengo hijos y ya pasan de esa edad aun así, con 16 uno no tiene la cabeza amueblada como para ponerse a follar y sé muy bien de lo que hablo, que yo empecé con esa edad y me dejó trambólico perdío.

Los mejores son los padres chinos, que con esas edades, tienen a las niñas estudiando todo el día y con actividades extraexcolares hasta que caen rendidas en la cama por la noche... esos si que son listos y no los monigotes estos que les quedan 2 telediarios ahí, en su puesto.



silenus dijo:


> Por mí que se folle a quien quiera.
> 
> Pero si tan feminista es la niña, que le ceda el trono al verdadero rey: FROILÁN.



Eso eso! la monarquía necesita otro Fernando VII pero ya!


----------



## pepeleches (30 Abr 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Salseo bueno on the saturday morning, que es lo que os gusta burbujos... así no estáis todo el rato dándole a la sardina;
> 
> ​
> 
> Si tuviéseis una hija de 16 años... ¿veríais bien que se echase novio y fockase tan tranquilamente?... menuda gentuza macho!



Me parece inconcebible que una chica de 16 años se eche un noviete. ¿Dónde se habrá visto eso?

¿Llamás puta a una chica adolescente porque se echa un novio?¿A qué edad empezaste a tontear con mujeres, qué edad tenían ellas? ¿Eran putas???


De verdad, ¿en qué caverna vivís?


----------



## Gigatr0n (30 Abr 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> queremos de saber si es niggah
> o mena



​

Cualquier dia de estos sale por ahí una sextape...


----------



## Ynos (30 Abr 2022)

Hoy en día follan a los 13, por lo que 16 me parece más que prudente.


----------



## jolu (30 Abr 2022)

¡Que barbaridad!
Una adolescente con novio!!!!
Gaytr0n es mas de niñas pequeñas. Eso de ir con xicomalo al tugurio de Mónica Oltra y disfrutar de chiquitinas sin pelito les parece mas natural.


----------



## DonCrisis (30 Abr 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Salseo bueno on the saturday morning, que es lo que os gusta burbujos... así no estáis todo el rato dándole a la sardina;
> 
> ​
> 
> Si tuviéseis una hija de 16 años... ¿veríais bien que se echase novio y fockase tan tranquilamente?... menuda gentuza macho!



Una chica de 17 años con noviooo.. Uuuuh que escándalo. Abramos un hilo en el Principal sobre ello como si fuéramos una puta charo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Abr 2022)

Un machupichu becado 

Ah no, familia del rey de Dinamarca


----------



## Gigatr0n (30 Abr 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Me parece inconcebible que una chica de 16 años se eche un noviete. ¿Dónde se habrá visto eso?
> 
> ¿Llamás puta a una chica adolescente porque se echa un novio?¿A qué edad empezaste a tontear con mujeres, qué edad tenían ellas? ¿Eran putas???
> 
> ...



Esta gente se ha esforzado encarecidamente en diferenciarse del resto, lo que llamaban antes "sangre azul" vamos!
Una barriera cualquiera, con 16 años, tiene hasta larvas pero claro, estamos hablando de la sangre azul de los cojones y como no tenga cuidado, la van a despellejar y le van a poner el "SanBenito" de puta a la primera de cambio.

Una barriera anónima pasa desapercibida, tu princesita no y está en el candelero desde que nació... de un óvulo de su tía muerta por cierto y alguna modificación genética-aria pagada con dinero de todos sin preguntar siquiera.

Yo me estrené con 15 años con una de 19 pero, yo soy anónimo pero no para mi padre, que cuando se enteró me cayó una bronca brutal por cierto...


----------



## Pegoteonfire (30 Abr 2022)

-Una chica normal follando con 16 años
-"ole tu coño, libertá sexuá para las mujeres, mi cuerpo mi decisión, sólo sí es sí y satisfier por doquier"




-Leonor tiene novio con 16 años:
-caxo putaaaa que vergüensaaaaa gñeeee gnaaaaa


----------



## pepeleches (30 Abr 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Se nota que no tienes una "niña" con esa edad... digo yo. Yo tampoco la tengo, tengo hijos y ya pasan de esa edad aun así, con 16 uno no tiene la cabeza amueblada como para ponerse a follar y sé muy bien de lo que hablo, que yo empecé con esa edad y me dejó trambólico perdío.



Claro, es la consigna de muchos padres. 

No folléis como yo hice. 
No bebáis como yo hice. 
No fuméis como yo hice. 
No os echéis porros como yo hice.
No salgáis todas las noches como yo hice.

Por edad, tengo bastantes amigos que o bien tienen hijos adolescentes o bien su hijos lo han sido hace poco. Y de vez en cuando te vienen contando sus milongas, en plan de lo desmadrados que están sus hijos y patatín. Que por lo que sé, ninguno de ellos afortunadamente se ha desmadrado. 

Y yo les paro los pies radicalmente. Porque mis amigos son (la gran mayoría!) con los que compartí la adolescencia. Y resulta que sus hijos hacen exactamente lo mismo que hacían ellos. Incluso menos. Así que les recuerdo que quizás ellos hayan querido olvidar cómo eran, pero yo no. 

Y comprendo perfectamente que un padre pueda intentar aconsejar, o por lo menos ayudar a que aprendan sus hijos a elegir. Pero pensar que no se van a enfrentar al alcohol, al sexo, a las drogas, a amistades o parejas tóxicas porque tú como padre olvides esa parte de la vida, poco les va a aportar. 

Además veo que solo hay dos extremos; los padres colegas, que hasta comparte porros en casa con el adolescente y va en plan picaruelo con sus parejas, o los padres neomonjas, que toman una actitud que ni sus abuelas. Se escandalizan de todo, todo es horrible, uy la juventud de ahora. Coño, que el chaval o la chavala te han salido más tranquilitos`` de lo que erais vosotros! Que igual a ellos les vendéis la moto, pero...


----------



## pepeleches (30 Abr 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Esta gente se ha esforzado encarecidamente en diferenciarse del resto, lo que llamaban antes "sangre azul" vamos!
> Una barriera cualquiera, con 16 años, tiene hasta larvas pero claro, estamos hablando de la sangre azul de los cojones y como no tenga cuidado, la van a despellejar y le van a poner el "SanBenito" de puta a la primera de cambio.



No, no funciona así. Simplemente, antes no te enterabas. Y ya.


----------



## Nut (30 Abr 2022)

Me la suda sinceramente.

Mi interes es que esta niñata no sea Jefa del estado Español.

Como si se la quiere follar un marroquí.


----------



## Gigatr0n (30 Abr 2022)

Esa cría es una peazo de guarrona y la hermana -Sofia- va a ser... "telita"... pero bueno, ya que los mantenemos gratis sin habernos preguntado ni pedido permiso y a cuerpo de rey, por lo menos, nos vamos a reír.



DonCrisis dijo:


> Una chica de 17 años con noviooo.. Uuuuh que escándalo. Abramos un hilo en el Principal sobre ello como si fuéramos una puta charo.



Que poco os gusta que se metan con vuestros símbolos, eh?... a ver lo que tardan en salir "los masones" al debate.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Un machupichu becado
> 
> Ah no, familia del rey de Dinamarca



menos mal. 

ahora solo hace falta que renuncie al trono


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Abr 2022)

En la época de Franco a los 16 años una mujer ya se casaba, y los hombres iban a trabajar. Cosas de un viejo…


----------



## DonCrisis (30 Abr 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Esa cría es una peazo de guarrona y la hermana -Sofia- va a ser... "telita"... pero bueno, ya que los mantenemos gratis sin habernos preguntado ni pedido permiso y a cuerpo de rey, por lo menos, nos vamos a reír.
> 
> 
> 
> Que poco os gusta que se metan con vuestros símbolos, eh?... a ver lo que tardan en salir "los masones" al debate.



Yo no soy monárquico. Pero me irritan los tipos que actúan como charos abriendo hilos de mierda en el Principal.


----------



## Mirigar (30 Abr 2022)

Entro al vídeo solo para ver la cara de Felpudo y resulta que era solo clickbait. Bajo a los comentarios y acabo leyéndome un discurso feminista. Menudo día llevo...


----------



## Gigatr0n (30 Abr 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Claro, es la consigna de muchos padres.
> 
> No folléis como yo hice.
> No bebáis como yo hice.
> ...




Como padre de 2... hombres ya, de siempre he intentado que no hiciesen lo que hice yo con esa edad. Hay edades para hacer las cosas y tiempo para hacerlo todo y cuanto más maduro seas, mejor. Si eres un crío para ciertas cosas, mejor esperar.

Con 16 años hay que estar estudiando y jugando pero no con los geiperman, sino con deporte y amigos hablando y riéndose. Viendo pelis, tocando música o yendo a conciertos pero eso de follar a lo loco...

De aquí estamos hablando de unos a los que mantenemos todos y el "ejemplo" que dan, ha sido DESDE SIEMPRE penoso, desde la pelea con la abuela, los cuernos del abuelo y un infinito etcétera.

YO NO QUIERO mantener a gentuza que para colmo te mira por encima del hombro con 2 cojones, por eso la llamo PUTA igual que la madre, que esa siempre ha sido una puta trepa y allá en su pueblo la conocen bien y todo lo que a hecho.


----------



## weyler (30 Abr 2022)

no veo que tiene de malo, si lo conocio en el colegio ese no sera precisamente un muerto de hambre, por otra si la casa real a dado el visto bueno es que el chico es buen chico y lo mas importante, al menos no es una tia


----------



## Gigatr0n (30 Abr 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Yo no soy monárquico. Pero me irritan los tipos que actúan como charos abriendo hilos de mierda en el Principal.



... pues ponlo en el ignore y que te den por culo... no te jode!

Habría que ver si te quejas de las MIERDAS de hilo que abren a paladas a diario en el principal... AHORA, si te hace gracia, seguroq ue no te quejas.


----------



## KUTRONIO (30 Abr 2022)

Los chismoreos del Principe felipe era un autentico simbolo del régimen del 78. Olvidemonos de ese tema y seamos algo más serios ¡joder!


----------



## DonCrisis (30 Abr 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> ... pues ponlo en el ignore y que te den por culo... no te jode!
> 
> Habría que ver si te quejas de las MIERDAS de hilo que abren a paladas a diario en el principal... AHORA, si te hace gracia, seguroq ue no te quejas.



Claro que me quejo. Aunque ya para qué.

Disfruta del sábado


----------



## Espartano27 (30 Abr 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Por mí que se folle a quien quiera, pero los abortos que se los pague de su puto bolsillo.
> 
> Y de ser reina, ya hablaremos.



Pero su madre no se fue a vivir con su profesor? Y aborto varias veces?


----------



## Alex Cosma (30 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> La mente machista y la sociedad machista en la que vivimos.



La sociedad creada por el progresismo.

Sin ir más lejos, el colectivo en el que más ha aumentado el machismo, la "violencia de género" y las agresiones sexuales, incluidas las violaciones, es en el de JÓVENES educados 100% en el sistema educativo feminista y con perspectiva de género ---> LOE-LOMCE

Obviamente las cosas son como parecen, es decir, ese era y es el objetivo (entre otros) del feminismo (que es neo-patriarcado).


----------



## WasP (30 Abr 2022)

Se dará pronto cuenta de que no es una niña normal, ni siquiera en lo que concierne a su corazón o su coño. Pobrecilla, atrapada en una institución medieval, incapaz de ser libre o de hacer lo que quiere, bajo la mirada de millones de españoles.


----------



## Can Cervecero (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## octopodiforme (30 Abr 2022)

Tiene edad para tener hijos; quizá podría haber tenido ya hasta tres hijos.


----------



## Gatoo_ (30 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Un burbujo dijo que tener hijas es quitarte vida a manos llenas.
> 
> El rey no iba a ser diferente solo por ser rey. Si ella ya nació con empleo de por vida y tiene guardaespaldas pero no los tiene 24/7, así que aunque esta expuesta a menos peligros que una mujer random, sigue estando expuesta a todos los riesgos y problemas que tenemos las mujeres. Que la metan mano algun hijo de empresario salido, que la quieran emborrachar para así que sea mas facil follarsela, que algun machistorro la menosprecie por ser mujer, que tu padre no vea bien al tipo que libremente has elegido para fockear cuando el con 16 (o porque el) años se follaba todo lo que podia, mi princesita es pura, no puede hacer eso pero si fuera un niño que machote me ha salido etc
> 
> La mente machista y la sociedad machista en la que vivimos.



Si te quitas por un momento las gafas moradas, igual alcanzas a ver la sarta de estupideces que has dicho.

¿A qué peligros estáis expuestas las mujeres, hija de puta? ¿Sabes en qué sexo recae el 85% de la criminalidad en este país?


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (30 Abr 2022)

Nada que no le ocurra a todo padre que tenga hijas...


----------



## MAESE PELMA (30 Abr 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Salseo bueno on the saturday morning, que es lo que os gusta burbujos... así no estáis todo el rato dándole a la sardina;
> 
> ​
> 
> Si tuviéseis una hija de 16 años... ¿veríais bien que se echase novio y fockase tan tranquilamente?... menuda gentuza macho!



tan plebeya como la ... de su madre.


----------



## Gatoo_ (30 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Primer novio formal. Si. Parece que la casa real.o los padres aprendieron de lo que le paso a Felipe y no van a meterse mucho. Esperemos.



Para que veas. Ya va a tener ella un privilegio que no tuvo su padre ni ninguno de sus ascendientes.


----------



## Murray's (30 Abr 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Se nota que no tienes una "niña" con esa edad... digo yo. Yo tampoco la tengo, tengo hijos y ya pasan de esa edad aun así, con 16 uno no tiene la cabeza amueblada como para ponerse a follar y sé muy bien de lo que hablo, que yo empecé con esa edad y me dejó trambólico perdío.
> 
> *Los mejores son los padres chinos, que con esas edades, tienen a las niñas estudiando todo el día y con actividades extraexcolares hasta que caen rendidas en la cama por la noche... esos si que son listos y no los monigotes estos que les *quedan 2 telediarios ahí, en su puesto.
> 
> ...




No te entiendo, eres republicano , progre de izquierdas pero con mentalidad de cura que no ve bien que una adolescente de 16 años ( ojo que algunas mujeres en España a esa edad ya están hinchadas de joder) tenga relaciones afectivas con otro sujeto de su edad.


----------



## bsnas (30 Abr 2022)

Debe ser jodido el momento de un padre en el que te enteras que a tu hija se te la han follado por primera vez.

Aunque tiene más posibilidades de triunfazo si pega braguetazo con alguien top porque sabe usar su coño, cualquier padre firmaría un braguetazo de la niña de sus ojos con un posicionado.


----------



## Aitor_tilla (30 Abr 2022)

En mayo de 2022 y todavía hay que recordar de TODAS ES TODAS??


----------



## Scire (30 Abr 2022)

Al menos no se ha juntado con un travelo. Aunque en esos círculos elitistas de alta sociedad, esa es una perversión menor.


----------



## Roberto Malone (30 Abr 2022)

Me preocupan más los miles de millones de euros que se van a la basura por gracia y obra de la izmierda para el Ministerio de Igualdad.

Eso sí que es un problema, y gordo.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (30 Abr 2022)

Los Borbones no son estirpe real española.


----------



## El gostoso (30 Abr 2022)

Menuda infeliz que creerá que será reina ajajjaajaj


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Abr 2022)

Le empieza a picar el chichi, dónde está la noticia?


----------



## Fabs (30 Abr 2022)

Es un momento de celebración para todo el país. Un nuevo Rey podría hallarse ya entre nosotros. Momento para limar asperezas. Así propongo que la Colau morigere su rabia antiborbónica hacia Felipe el bozalerdo y que la antigua avenida "Príncipe de Asturias" actualmente renombrada como "Riera de Cassoles" pase a llamarse finalmente* "Princep de Cassoles"*; todo un ejercicio de moderación y centrismo en aras de un gesto de reconciliación hacia nuestro posible nuevo Rey que Borbón tampoco será pero quizás sí sea moro.


----------



## Risitas (30 Abr 2022)

No se vosotros, mi primera relación fue siendo mas joven que ella..

No veo nada anormal, lo anormal era lo de Felipe ocultando todas las relaciones...

Eso si, el novio debe ser un chaval y ya tiene unas entradas... como siga así vamos a tener al rey de los calvos.


----------



## Zbigniew (30 Abr 2022)

Calvopez ,subforo ya de Socialité como propuso algún forero.A mi me hubiera gustado que fuera una novia mejor, puta vida!


----------



## Hasta los webs (30 Abr 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Esto es lo que pasa por dejar a las nenas SOLAS y en el extranjero... que se follan hasta el de la bandera con palo y todo aunque viendo a la madre y su trayectoria de PUTÓN VERBENERO con mayúsculas pues, como que no extraña.
> 
> ​
> 
> Yo es que esto... no lo veo muy normal.



Exacto.Como dice el refrán castizo ,Puta la madre,puta la hija,puta la manta que las cobija..


----------



## Wamba (30 Abr 2022)

Con 16 ya se meten los novios en casa? Cómo han cambiado los tiempos...


----------



## pabloiseguro (30 Abr 2022)

Se le ha puesto cara de borbón a la Leonor.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Abr 2022)

¿Quién es el empotrador?


----------



## tovarovsky (30 Abr 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Por mí que se folle a quien quiera, pero los abortos que se los pague de su puto bolsillo.
> 
> Y de ser reina, ya hablaremos.



Tu no vas a decidir nada y vas a pagar todos los abortos que le vengan en gana, para eso eres un remero pagador de impuestos y sumiso mascarillero Pagarás a Leti y sus engendros los tampones, las pastillas, el succionador de clítoris, los condones, los dildos, los abortos... debes ser sumiso hacerles besamanos y reverencias, aprobar todas sus ocurrencias.


----------



## Luftwuaje (30 Abr 2022)

El Borbón lo tiene fácil.
Lo chungo es para el obrero que tiene en casa una choni tiktokera estudiando un módulo de peluquería, y que todos los días a las seis tiene que aguantar el verla largarse con un @moromierda diez años mayor que ella en un BMW descapotable pagado con el dinero de vender Colacao en el parque.


----------



## germano89 (30 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Un burbujo dijo que tener hijas es quitarte vida a manos llenas.
> 
> El rey no iba a ser diferente solo por ser rey. Si ella ya nació con empleo de por vida y tiene guardaespaldas pero no los tiene 24/7, así que aunque esta expuesta a menos peligros que una mujer random, sigue estando expuesta a todos los riesgos y problemas que tenemos las mujeres. Que la metan mano algun hijo de empresario salido, que la quieran emborrachar para así que sea mas facil follarsela, que algun machistorro la menosprecie por ser mujer, que tu padre no vea bien al tipo que libremente has elegido para fockear cuando el con 16 (o porque el) años se follaba todo lo que podia, mi princesita es pura, no puede hacer eso pero si fuera un niño que machote me ha salido etc
> 
> La mente machista y la sociedad machista en la que vivimos.



Has empezado bien, pero a medida que ibas escribiendo te ha salido la locura progre. Supongo que en tu colegio has recibido mucha propaganda sin darte cuenta, una pena que ya no tengas solución. Suerte.


----------



## supercuernos (30 Abr 2022)

Con 15 años..hacen mamadas y follan.

En mi epoca de instituto yo tuve novias y mi vida sexual era superior en cantidad y calidad a la de mis.padres.


----------



## pepeleches (30 Abr 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Como padre de 2... hombres ya, de siempre he intentado que no hiciesen lo que hice yo con esa edad. Hay edades para hacer las cosas y tiempo para hacerlo todo y cuanto más maduro seas, mejor. Si eres un crío para ciertas cosas, mejor esperar.
> 
> Con 16 años hay que estar estudiando y jugando pero no con los geiperman, sino con deporte y amigos hablando y riéndose. Viendo pelis, tocando música o yendo a conciertos pero eso de follar a lo loco...
> 
> ...



Es que son dos debates distintos. Que haya o no monarquía, que tengamos que pagar su factura. Eso sí, habiéndola no veo razón alguna por la cual no pueden vivir con normalidad. 

Y sí, entiendo perfectamente (lo hacen todos los padres!) que quieras que tus hijos no cometan tus errores. Pero, como la parte de la gente que tengo alrededor se olvida, para aprender también necesitas meter la pata. Y equivocarte. Y tomar decisiones, a veces acertadas, a veces no. 

Por mucho que un padre le meta la chapa a su hijo, si un día encuentra a una chavala con la que se le cae la baba y es mutuo, acabará pasando, lo quieras o no. Igual que antes o después alguien le pondrá una raya delante. 

Igual (y lo digo desde el desconocimiento de no tener hijos, pero desde el conocimiento de haber visto a mucha gente pasando por ahí...) lo que hay que hacer es que aprendan a elegir. Que no es lo mismo irse de putas con 15 años, o encontrarse con uno o una que tenga ganas de marcha y terminar perdiendo la virginidad en un baño, a que le guste alguien. Pero es que si le dices que en todas las situaciones lo mejor es que no lo haga, pues entiendo que pierde valor el consejo.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (30 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Un burbujo dijo que tener hijas es quitarte vida a manos llenas.
> 
> El rey no iba a ser diferente solo por ser rey. Si ella ya nació con empleo de por vida y tiene guardaespaldas pero no los tiene 24/7, así que aunque esta expuesta a menos peligros que una mujer random, sigue estando expuesta a todos los riesgos y problemas que tenemos las mujeres. Que la metan mano algun hijo de empresario salido, que la quieran emborrachar para así que sea mas facil follarsela, que algun machistorro la menosprecie por ser mujer, que tu padre no vea bien al tipo que libremente has elegido para fockear cuando el con 16 (o porque el) años se follaba todo lo que podia, mi princesita es pura, no puede hacer eso pero si fuera un niño que machote me ha salido etc
> 
> La mente machista y la sociedad machista en la que vivimos.



Si quieres te podemos explicar los riesgos y problemas que tenemos los hombres y comparamos la gravedad de los mismos. Ya está bien de victimismos por favor, que la vida es un juego de niños para vosotras


----------



## moromierda (30 Abr 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> El Borbón lo tiene fácil.
> Lo chungo es para el obrero que tiene en casa una choni tiktokera estudiando un módulo de peluquería, y que todos los días a las seis tiene que aguantar el verla largarse con un @moromierda diez años mayor que ella en un BMW descapotable pagado con el dinero de vender Colacao en el parque.



Yo no drojas. Drojas pira jalepollas, amego. Drojas malo e no e buino.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (30 Abr 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Me la suda sinceramente.
> 
> Mi interes es que esta niñata no sea Jefa del estado Español.
> 
> Como si se la quiere follar un marroquí.



Pues te vas a joder y allá por 2050 reinará como Leonor I de España, aunque sea sola, borracha y polifollada como os gusta a los progres.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (30 Abr 2022)

Vaya puta mierda de hilo de marujas visilleras


----------



## Lady_A (30 Abr 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Para que veas. Ya va a tener ella un privilegio que no tuvo su padre ni ninguno de sus ascendientes.



La sociedad es mas liberal e igualitaria. Las casas reales siempre han sido muy clasistas y machistas, directamente sacadas de los preceptos antiguos, pero con todo se han modernizado principalmente dejando que sus vástagos se casaran con quienes ellos deseaban, pero aun así siguen existiendo normas férreas y si el interés romántico no es adecuado no lo aceptan.

Su padre, sabe bien del clasismo y machismo existente, ya que le fastidiaron los romances básicamente por machismo, una era hija de padres divorciados y por tanto no adecuada en una sociedad que apenas legalizo el divorcio, muchos creían que al ser hija de divorciados no podria mantener un matrimonio largo y digno, otra tampoco era adecuada por no ser de sangre real, hija de un empresario y una chica normal con lo que eso podia llevar ( machismo y clasismo) y la ultima no les parecía bien porque era plebeya y sobretodo modelo (machismo), por tanto todos los machistas decían burradas como que no querian una reina que los camioneros se hicieran pajas con ella. Osea, no por ella o su trabajo sino por la sexualizacion anónima del trabajo digno de una mujer.

Luego llego finalmente Leticia y tampoco les gusto porque era divorciada de padres divorciados. Pero ya se tuvo que labrar porque le habían fastidiado tres novias, no iba a aceptar una cuarta.


----------



## Lady_A (30 Abr 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> No se vosotros, mi primera relación fue siendo mas joven que ella..
> 
> No veo nada anormal, lo anormal era lo de Felipe ocultando todas las relaciones...
> 
> Eso si, el novio debe ser un chaval y ya tiene unas entradas... como siga así vamos a tener al rey de los calvos.




Lo de Felipe fue el despropósito supremo. No solo ocultaban sus noviazgo de años, con los que tenía que vivirlos como si estuviera encerrado en un armario, y ellas tambien solo por ser el, sino que le fastidiaron tres noviazgos por puro clasismo y machismo. Si no aprendió nada la casa real y el mismo de su historia no se quien lo va a hacer.

Muy bien por la niña.


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Abr 2022)

Cosas peores he visto, niñas de 13 y 14 años con novios de 18-20 y llevándolos a casa con permiso paterno, encima dejándolos toda la tarde a solas en un dormitorio , cuando vi salir a la niña de un dormitorio( yo pensaba que no estaba en casa) con un tío que ya se afeita y tiene los huevos llenos de pelo aluciné, la madre dijo que así al menos saben con quien va (sabe quien se la folla), el padre no dijo nada pero tenia mas mala cara que los pollos del super. La madre está de acuerdo en que la hija folle con 13-14 años y el padre no pero traga por ser un calzonazos, si dice que no sabe que será viogenizado.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (30 Abr 2022)

Al menos tiene buen gusto.


----------



## Lagam Bautista (30 Abr 2022)

Me Sudán mucho los cojines toda esta puta castiza....

Felipe sexto... Planchabragas!!!...


----------



## Hubardo (30 Abr 2022)

De casta la viene al galgo. A ver yo tengo una hija de 16 años, está a las 11 en casa y nunca me ha dichop que tenga novio ni tonterías de esas.


----------



## Kluster (30 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Un burbujo dijo que tener hijas es quitarte vida a manos llenas.



¿Pero por qué? Si hombres y mujeres son iguales...

(Ahora es cuando tu cabeza explota)


----------



## Can Pistraus (30 Abr 2022)

española, princesa, putilla, 16 años, el novio solo puede ser negro


----------



## Knabenschiessen (30 Abr 2022)

Todas son todas


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Abr 2022)

Si tuviera 16 y fuera chico

Lo estariais aplaudiendo o lo veriais normal


Señoros


----------



## Lady_A (30 Abr 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> ¿Pero por qué? Si hombres y mujeres son iguales...
> 
> (Ahora es cuando tu cabeza explota)




Pero la sociedad no los trata igual. Ahora es cuando tu corazon explota.


----------



## Jordanpt (30 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Que la metan mano algun hijo de empresario salido,



Ese es el peligro de la mujer española promedio, no cruzarte con el tercer mundo por la calle y que te demuestren sus buenas costumbres.

A tomar por culo payasa!!


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Abr 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Los Borbones no son estirpe real española.




Si tu lo dices 


Descienden de los Austria ya que Felipe V era el mejor colocado como heredero de Carlos II al ser su sobrino nieto. Nieto y bisnieto de infantas 
Los Austrias a su vez de los trastamarasbybestos como rama bastarda de la casa de Borgoña a su vez casada con la dinastia astur leonesa que parte del reino de Asturias


O te crees que les toco en la tapa de un yogurt?


----------



## Gubelkian (30 Abr 2022)

Puta la madre, puta la hija...


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (30 Abr 2022)

Por lo menos no es moronegro, un mañaquito nordico es una buena opción.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Abr 2022)

Si la extremeña de objetivo Birmania hablara de las andanzas del preparado


----------



## Funci-vago (30 Abr 2022)

Vamos, que no llega pura y casta al matrimonio.

Mitad borbona y mitad asturiana, no se podia de saber


----------



## Lábaro (30 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Un burbujo dijo que tener hijas es quitarte vida a manos llenas.
> 
> El rey no iba a ser diferente solo por ser rey. Si ella ya nació con empleo de por vida y tiene guardaespaldas pero no los tiene 24/7, así que aunque esta expuesta a menos peligros que una mujer random, sigue estando expuesta a todos los riesgos y problemas que tenemos las mujeres. Que la metan mano algun hijo de empresario salido, que la quieran emborrachar para así que sea mas facil follarsela, que algun machistorro la menosprecie por ser mujer, que tu padre no vea bien al tipo que libremente has elegido para fockear cuando el con 16 (o porque el) años se follaba todo lo que podia, mi princesita es pura, no puede hacer eso pero si fuera un niño que machote me ha salido etc
> 
> La mente machista y la sociedad machista en la que vivimos.



El discurso victimista feminista está ya carbonizado,sobretodo si hablamos de esta princesita borbonica "oprimida",que tiene más pasta de la que podrá tener cualquier currela varón "opresor" (Pasta salida encima de los impuestos que paga este último,sudando en curros duros donde no se ve una empoderada ni de casualidad...)

"La sociedad machista en que vivimos"...Venga ya,hombre si tenemos al globalismo día si y día también promocionando femisupremacismo a toda máquina...

Que todavia tenga que oír este discurso falso en Burbuja,manda narices....


----------



## cujo (30 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1042633
> 
> 
> Un machupichu becado
> ...



Me imaginaba un moro, menos mal


----------



## notengodeudas (30 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Yo no drojas. Drojas pira jalepollas, amego. Drojas malo e no e buino.



Tú capras, amego.
Muito mais careñosas


----------



## Discrepante Libre (30 Abr 2022)

A ver si, que tiene la vida solucionada que si tal y que si pascual... vale, es cierto. Pero no se si es una vida "decente" para una joven
rodeada de tantas obligaciones, tantas visitas de estado y estar siempre rodeada de seguridad... me imagino que la habrán preparado
psicológicamente para ello.

No sé... no me convence mucho. No sé si me da envidia o pena, o a partes iguales. Que puto asco de vida no ser 100% anónimo. ¿No?


----------



## Terminus (30 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Un burbujo dijo que tener hijas es quitarte vida a manos llenas.
> 
> El rey no iba a ser diferente solo por ser rey. Si ella ya nació con empleo de por vida y tiene guardaespaldas pero no los tiene 24/7, así que aunque esta expuesta a menos peligros que una mujer random, sigue estando expuesta a todos los riesgos y problemas que tenemos las mujeres. Que la metan mano algun hijo de empresario salido, que la quieran emborrachar para así que sea mas facil follarsela, que algun machistorro la menosprecie por ser mujer, que tu padre no vea bien al tipo que libremente has elegido para fockear cuando el con 16 (o porque el) años se follaba todo lo que podia, mi princesita es pura, no puede hacer eso pero si fuera un niño que machote me ha salido etc
> 
> La mente machista y la sociedad machista en la que vivimos.



Al ignore vas, bruja


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Abr 2022)

Está comiendo todo lo que la madre le prohibía comer en Madrid

Desde perritos calientes hata po...


----------



## Tanchus (30 Abr 2022)

A ver, es Borbona, a nada que se parezca a la familia, empezará a follar pronto (y con fruición).
Y ya como se parezca mínimamente a Isabel II, más les vale que sustituyan los sementales de las caballerizas de la Guardia Real por yeguas, porque si no, se los folla también.


----------



## Gatoo_ (30 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> La sociedad es mas liberal e igualitaria. Las casas reales siempre han sido muy clasistas y machistas, directamente sacadas de los preceptos antiguos, pero con todo se han modernizado principalmente dejando que sus vástagos se casaran con quienes ellos deseaban, pero aun así siguen existiendo normas férreas y si el interés romántico no es adecuado no lo aceptan.
> 
> Su padre, sabe bien del clasismo y machismo existente, ya que le fastidiaron los romances básicamente por machismo, una era hija de padres divorciados y por tanto no adecuada en una sociedad que apenas legalizo el divorcio, muchos creían que al ser hija de divorciados no podria mantener un matrimonio largo y digno, otra tampoco era adecuada por no ser de sangre real, hija de un empresario y una chica normal con lo que eso podia llevar ( machismo y clasismo) y la ultima no les parecía bien porque era plebeya y sobretodo modelo (machismo), por tanto todos los machistas decían burradas como que no querian una reina que los camioneros se hicieran pajas con ella. Osea, no por ella o su trabajo sino por la sexualizacion anónima del trabajo digno de una mujer.
> 
> Luego llego finalmente Leticia y tampoco les gusto porque era divorciada de padres divorciados. Pero ya se tuvo que labrar porque le habían fastidiado tres novias, no iba a aceptar una cuarta.



O sea que a Felipe (varón de casi 2 metros, con pene y pelo en pecho) le prohíben estar con quién le dé la gana y eso es machismo 

¿Pero tú te lees? Eres un puto chiste      


Dicho esto, el novio de Leonor es miembro de una casa Real, cosa de la que me acabo de enterar, así que ni modernismos ni avances ni hostias. Aquí lo que pasa es que la niña ha hecho diana, y a su padre le habría pasado lo mismo si se hubiese liado con la princesa de Gales o Estefanía de Mónaco en vez de con cualquier muerta de hambre.


----------



## grom (30 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Un burbujo dijo que tener hijas es quitarte vida a manos llenas.
> 
> El rey no iba a ser diferente solo por ser rey. Si ella ya nació con empleo de por vida y tiene guardaespaldas pero no los tiene 24/7, así que aunque esta expuesta a menos peligros que una mujer random, sigue estando expuesta a todos los riesgos y problemas que tenemos las mujeres. Que la metan mano algun hijo de empresario salido, que la quieran emborrachar para así que sea mas facil follarsela, que algun machistorro la menosprecie por ser mujer, que tu padre no vea bien al tipo que libremente has elegido para fockear cuando el con 16 (o porque el) años se follaba todo lo que podia, mi princesita es pura, no puede hacer eso pero si fuera un niño que machote me ha salido etc
> 
> La mente machista y la sociedad machista en la que vivimos.



Esa sociedad machista que da de comer a un gigantesco ejercito de apesebrados viviendo del feminismo? 

Esa sociedad?


----------



## Gatoo_ (30 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Pero la sociedad no los trata igual. Ahora es cuando tu corazon explota.



No, efectivamente. A los tíos nos trata 50.000 veces peor.


----------



## Funci-vago (30 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1042633
> 
> 
> Un machupichu becado
> ...



UN PROYECTO DE GIGA CHAD NORDICO? @eL PERRO estará muerto de envidia


----------



## BeKinGo (30 Abr 2022)

Entro, veo el marujeo efervesciendo abundantemente y me voy.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (30 Abr 2022)

maS QUE EL REY DE ESPAÑA, PARECE EL REY DEL CUCKHOLD

Madre mía, se casa con una divorciada que habia abortado y tenia mñas km que la moto de un hippy, le chulea el primer prxeneta barato de nombre "antonio", pero este tio no tiene un poco amor propio o que ????


----------



## Espartano27 (30 Abr 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> UN PROYECTO DE GIGA CHAD NORDICO? @eL PERRO estará muerto de envidia


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (30 Abr 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Salseo bueno on the saturday morning, que es lo que os gusta burbujos... así no estáis todo el rato dándole a la sardina;
> 
> ​
> 
> Si tuviéseis una hija de 16 años... ¿veríais bien que se echase novio y fockase tan tranquilamente?... menuda gentuza macho!



No se olvide que ha diferencia de un heredero varón, que puede ir sembrando su estirpe donde quiera sin mayores consecuencias, una heredera mujer tiene el inconveniente de que si se dedica a los placeres de la carne puede acabar con un bombo y por tanto teniendo que reconocer al pájaro que la desf…

Ah, no, esperen, que siempre puede abortar para elegir una pareja mejor con la que pegar el braguetazo… seguramente su madre pueda darle buenos consejos al respecto…


----------



## Fargo (30 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Una adolescente saliendo con un chico adolescente entregándose a la lujuria y al pecado de la carne..que raro no?
> 
> El agua moja, el fuego quema...2+2=4...



Estamos muertos y enterrados.
Cuanta puta y yo tan viejo, terminé los estudios, me puse a remar y el tiempo pasó a la velocidad de la luz.
Ahora soy viejuno y vago por ahí como un alma errante, a veces cuando salgo del remo veo estas chortinas apretadísimas de hoy jijijajeando, marcando pubis y recuerdo lo muerto que estoy por no tener eso.
Alguna Charo derroída del curro me hace ojitos y paso de ella como de la mierda, supongo que así se sienten las chortinas cuando ven al viejuno Fargo en la cola del supermercado.


----------



## Murray's (30 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Un burbujo dijo que tener hijas es quitarte vida a manos llenas.
> 
> El rey no iba a ser diferente solo por ser rey. Si ella ya nació con empleo de por vida y tiene guardaespaldas pero no los tiene 24/7, así que aunque esta expuesta a menos peligros que una mujer random, sigue estando* expuesta a todos los riesgos y problemas que tenemos las mujeres. Que la metan mano algun hijo de empresario salido, que la quieran emborrachar para así que sea mas facil follarsela*, que algun machistorro la menosprecie por ser mujer, que tu padre no vea bien al tipo que libremente has elegido para fockear cuando el con 16 (o porque el) años se follaba todo lo que podia, mi princesita es pura, no puede hacer eso pero si fuera un niño que machote me ha salido etc
> 
> La mente machista y la sociedad machista en la que vivimos.




Y eso es un peligro? creo que pensar asi es tener una imagen distorsionada de la realidad, entre la relación hombre y mujer.

No se si tanta ideología feminazi os ha comido la cabeza a muchas mujeres ..y os creeis que el hombre actúa con maldad y picaresca un ser que va aprovecharse y la mujer es la tonta a la que engañan y se nuestra sumisa..y consentida.

Si piensas eso, tiras por tierra los millones de años de humanidad , la atracción, el cortejo, el deseo la excitación..y que probablemente todo eso haya hecho que tu estés aquí.

Mira ,a la mayoria de mujeres les gusta el tonteo y que le metan mano, eso si , si el chico/hombre les gusta y atrae, y lo de emborracharse si hasta lo piden ellas que las invites a una copa o varias...o incluso les apetece follarte invitándote o insinuándose. Esto es asi.


----------



## El Pionero (30 Abr 2022)

Genes alocada de madre+ genes puteros Borbones del padre. Que podría salir mal y encima con 16 años.


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (30 Abr 2022)

A mí el preparao ya me da hasta pena
Entre la familia, lo que tiene en casa, la caña que le damos y que SE CREE el papel, creo que no está pagao
Si hasta tuvo que echarse de amigo al pequeo nicolás
Martir de la charocracia que nos hemos regalado unos a otros


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## noseyo (30 Abr 2022)

A mí como si la fríen en un paraguas a la francesa esa


----------



## Karlb (30 Abr 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Esa cría es una peazo de guarrona y la hermana -Sofia- va a ser... "telita"... pero bueno, ya que los mantenemos gratis sin habernos preguntado ni pedido permiso y a cuerpo de rey, por lo menos, nos vamos a reír.
> 
> 
> 
> Que poco os gusta que se metan con vuestros símbolos, eh?... a ver lo que tardan en salir "los masones" al debate.



Como siga así acaba de ministra.


----------



## El Pionero (30 Abr 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Se dará pronto cuenta de que no es una niña normal, ni siquiera en lo que concierne a su corazón o su coño. Pobrecilla, atrapada en una institución medieval, incapaz de ser libre o de hacer lo que quiere, bajo la mirada de millones de españoles.



Sino quiere esa vida lo tiene fácil. Renuncie a sus derechos a la corona y ya está. No sería la primera y la última.


----------



## Lady_A (30 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y eso es un peligro? creo que pensar asi es tener una imagen distorsionada de la realidad, entre la relación hombre y mujer.
> 
> No se si tanta ideología feminazi os ha comido la cabeza a muchas mujeres ..y os creeis que el hombre actúa con maldad y picaresca un ser que va aprovecharse y la mujer es la tonta a la que engañan y se nuestra sumisa..y consentida.
> 
> ...



Claro que es un peligro, no te tiene que meter mano nadie como yo no le meto mano a los tios que conozco pero no les gusto o desconozco y no siento que les atraigo. Es de respeto mínimo y de personas civilizadas.

Una cosa es el tonteo que creó que si eres una persona adulta notas si la chica esta receptiva, y otra que estés tranquila hablando con quien sea y directamente te empiece a tocar en sitios que no has pedido. Y pasar pasa. Lo he vivido y visto a diario y con tias que eran completas desconocidas y que tenían cero jijeo con el tipo.

La atraccion y el cortejo no es tener la mano larga, si confundes ser un babas y un mano larga con el feedback, ya empezamos mal.

De hecho no le llaman "jijeo" por nada, los movimientos de los hombros, la posicion, las caderas, las sonrisas, las palabras y hasta el tono de voz, dan información de la recepcion y atencion entre dos personas.

Que tenga que explicar que acosar a desconocidas o conocidas con cero feedback, no es cortejo, me da un poco de miedo.


----------



## zapatitos (30 Abr 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Salseo bueno on the saturday morning, que es lo que os gusta burbujos... así no estáis todo el rato dándole a la sardina;
> 
> ​
> 
> Si tuviéseis una hija de 16 años... ¿veríais bien que se echase novio y fockase tan tranquilamente?... menuda gentuza macho!





Vete al Pornhub a sacarte una buena gayola aunque sea con porno gay y deja a la gente tranquila que folle lo que le salga de los cojones, CURILLA PURITANO SUBNORMAL.

Saludos.


----------



## WasP (30 Abr 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Sino quiere esa vida lo tiene fácil. Renuncie a sus derechos a la corona y ya está. No sería la primera y la última.



Depende de cómo se gestione esto se lo planteará, o no. Es innegablemente cruel.


----------



## moromierda (30 Abr 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Tú capras, amego.
> Muito mais careñosas








Raza caprina MALAGUEÑA


Usos y sistema explotación



www.mapa.gob.es


----------



## Abrojo (30 Abr 2022)

¿ya le han roto el bizcocho? Bufff como pasa el tiempo.


----------



## El Pionero (30 Abr 2022)

No se quejeis que podría ser peor







@moromierda


----------



## Gatoo_ (30 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Y pasar pasa. *Lo he vivido y visto a diario* y con tias que eran completas desconocidas y que tenían cero jijeo con el tipo.



Sí, todos los días a todas horas. Cuando te duchas, aparece un tío a meterte mano, y si vas al supermercado tienes que ir escoltada por el guardia de seguridad.

Por eso estás soltera y sin hijos, no te jode. Cuánta tontería.


----------



## Guillotin (30 Abr 2022)

¿A esta no la tenían "apalabra" los de la Casa Real con el hijo del rey Moro?


----------



## yixikh (30 Abr 2022)

Se trataría es posible podría

Anda que como se quede preñá


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (30 Abr 2022)

La decepción que me he llevado.
Tenía fe en que hubiera sido el hijo de la Reinola de Marruecos quién la hubiera hecho sentir el África.
En fin... al menos, espero que la "haga sentir" vikinga


----------



## matias331 (30 Abr 2022)

papis hablando de las hijas....me han hecho acordar de......en una cena familiar muy solemne, la hija de 16 de pronto se para y encara a los papas: me voy a casar,,,,la mama se descuadra, le hecha la culpa al carapadre, de que su hija se comporte asi, pone mil razones, etc. luego respira y tratando de retomar el control le dice a la hija, que a su edad no se esta preparada, que tiene que ver mas mundo, que aun no sabe medir las cosas para tomar buenas decisiones..........la hija le responde, ...no te preocupes mama, ya lo medi y me queda justito.


----------



## Murray's (30 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Claro que es un peligro, no te tiene que meter mano nadie como yo no le meto mano a los tios que conozco pero no les gusto o desconozco y no siento que les atraigo. Es de respeto mínimo y de personas civilizadas.
> 
> Una cosa es el tonteo que creó que si eres una persona adulta notas si la chica esta receptiva, y otra que estés tranquila hablando con quien sea y directamente te empiece a tocar en sitios que no has pedido. Y pasar pasa. Lo he vivido y visto a diario y con tias que eran completas desconocidas y que tenían cero jijeo con el tipo.
> 
> ...




Y TODOS los hombres van con las manos largas por ahi no,? Metiendo mano, baboseando a las mujeres no? Acosándolas, ?

Ese es el mundo imaginario que el feminismo quiere transmitiros para dividir la sociedad... cree en todo ese adoctrinamiento que irás muy bien..


----------



## Lady_A (30 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y TODOS los hombres van con las manos largas por ahi no,? Metiendo mano, baboseando a las mujeres no? Acosándolas, ?
> 
> Ese es el mundo imaginario que el feminismo quiere transmitiros para dividir la sociedad...



No. ¿He dicho eso? He dicho que es un peligro que existe y que viven las mujeres. Ademas, es mas comun de lo que el foro piensa. Tan comun que le ha pasado casi al 90% de las mujeres, y no una ni dos veces. Bastantes veces y es un privilegio que los hombres rara vez padecen a en una proporción sustancialmente menor.

Ahora que interpreteis como queráis es cosa vuestra.

Como @Gatoo_ que me cita una frase que se ve a leguas que es una exageración. Y una manera de hablar para intentar tapar que esa realidad existe cuando es una realidad que todo el mundo sabe que hay tios con la mano muy larga y muy babas con tias que ni lo pidieron. Y por tanto rara es la mujer que no ha vivido muchas situaciones así que son muy incomodas


----------



## Verbenero (30 Abr 2022)

Jajaja se le caen los pedoss


----------



## BudSpencer (30 Abr 2022)

Lo preocupante de este tema sentimental: la princesa está poco desarrollada físicamente para su edad.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (30 Abr 2022)

Extra, extra.

Adolescente occidental del siglo XXI puede no ser virgen pasados los 16 y sin llegara los 18.

Extra, extra.


----------



## Gatoo_ (30 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Ademas, es mas comun de lo que el foro piensa. Tan comun que le ha pasado casi al 90% de las mujeres, y no una ni dos veces. Bastantes veces y es un privilegio que los hombres rara vez padecen a en una proporción sustancialmente menor.



A los tíos nos pasa muchísimo más a menudo, lo que pasa es que no somos tan gilipollas como vosotras.

Las tías no sólo tenéis las manos largas para dar hostias impunemente sino también para meter mano sabiendo que no habrá consecuencias.

Sois estúpidas y ya está, por eso vais de víctimas.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (30 Abr 2022)

Tarado deficiente mental caga hilo de mierda en el foro de economía. Ole su polla


----------



## Rocker (30 Abr 2022)

Estamos en el siglo 21, dónde está el problema? Hay que ser muy amargado y envidioso para tener doble vara de medir en esta época. Si fuera un adolescente varón de 16 años lo vería usted normal o es mejor que sean vírgenes ambos sexos hasta el matrimonio?

La doble moral suele darle por pura envidia e incapacidad de poder tener lo mismo que se quiere y se cuestiona al otro sexo.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Abr 2022)

¿Putilla? Joder menudos amargados que hay por aquí, que está la chica en edad de sacarse noviete.


----------



## Lady_A (30 Abr 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> A los tíos nos pasa muchísimo más a menudo, lo que pasa es que no somos tan gilipollas como vosotras.
> 
> Las tías no sólo tenéis las manos largas para dar hostias impunemente sino también para meter mano sabiendo que no habrá consecuencias.
> 
> Sois estúpidas y ya está, por eso vais de víctimas.



Pues denuncia a las incivilizadas que te metan mano o te acosen, así aprenderán ellas y otras. Es lo que se debe hacer y no callarse y pensar que es una tontería.


----------



## Murray's (30 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> No. ¿He dicho eso? He dicho que es un peligro que existe y que viven las mujeres. Ademas, es mas comun de lo que el foro piensa. *Tan comun que le ha pasado casi al 90% de las mujeres*, y no una ni dos veces. Bastantes veces y es un privilegio que los hombres rara vez padecen a en una proporción sustancialmente menor.
> 
> Ahora que interpreteis como queráis es cosa vuestra.
> 
> Como @Gatoo_ que me cita una frase que se ve a leguas que es una exageración. Y una manera de hablar para intentar tapar que esa realidad existe cuando es una realidad que todo el mundo sabe que hay tios con la mano muy larga y muy babas con tias que ni lo pidieron. Y por tanto rara es la mujer que no ha vivido muchas situaciones así que son muy incomodas



Ahi has meado fuera de tiesto.
Ese 90% según tus cálculos imaginarios. Que haya mujeres que han recibido acoso sin duda, y que son incluso bastantes puede ser y los hombres poco acoso o nada, de acuerdo, pero el 90% ni de coña eh

Tengo hermanas, primas , vecinas, he tenido novias, amigas y la información que tengo no es esa.

Una mujer sabe como pararle los pies a un hombre que no conoce y la pretenda, y este saber hasta donde puede llegar sin sobrepasarse. No se si sabrás que existe la comunicación verbal y no verbal. Existen las preguntas para sacar información y existen las respuestas...


----------



## Gigatr0n (30 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No te entiendo, eres republicano , progre de izquierdas



En qué momento he dicho yo que sea de izquierdas... yo es que las flipo macho!


----------



## Gatoo_ (30 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Pues denuncia a las incivilizadas que te metan mano o te acosen, así aprenderán ellas y otras. Es lo que se debe hacer y no callarse y pensar que es una tontería.



Es que es una tontería que no tiene trascendencia.

Denunciar que alguien te ha tocado (oh, por dios, contacto físico, qué horror  ) es de estar mal de la cabeza.

Las tías estáis enfermas perdidas.


----------



## Gigatr0n (30 Abr 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Es que son dos debates distintos. Que haya o no monarquía, que tengamos que pagar su factura. Eso sí, habiéndola no veo razón alguna por la cual no pueden vivir con normalidad.
> 
> Y sí, entiendo perfectamente (lo hacen todos los padres!) que quieras que tus hijos no cometan tus errores. Pero, como la parte de la gente que tengo alrededor se olvida, para aprender también necesitas meter la pata. Y equivocarte. Y tomar decisiones, a veces acertadas, a veces no.
> 
> ...



Si es que esto es lo de siempre.... la moralidad. La moralidad que quieren comunicar desde la Casa Real cuando ellos hacen lo que les da la gana y sí... esto va sobre monarquías en los tiempos actuales o no. 

Que nos den a elegir a TODOS si queremos "familias reales" o no... esto es lo que és.


----------



## K... (30 Abr 2022)

Se la ha pinchado ya o no? Queremos de saber!!!!


----------



## Supremacía (30 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Un burbujo dijo que tener hijas es quitarte vida a manos llenas.
> 
> El rey no iba a ser diferente solo por ser rey. Si ella ya nació con empleo de por vida y tiene guardaespaldas pero no los tiene 24/7, así que aunque esta expuesta a menos peligros que una mujer random, sigue estando expuesta a todos los riesgos y problemas que tenemos las mujeres. Que la metan mano algun hijo de empresario salido, que la quieran emborrachar para así que sea mas facil follarsela, que algun machistorro la menosprecie por ser mujer, que tu padre no vea bien al tipo que libremente has elegido para fockear cuando el con 16 (o porque el) años se follaba todo lo que podia, mi princesita es pura, no puede hacer eso pero si fuera un niño que machote me ha salido etc
> 
> La mente machista y la sociedad machista en la que vivimos.



No cabe ninguna duda de que el feminismo es pura envidia hacia el varón, hacia la masculinidad. Las feministas se odian por ser mujeres y hubieran deseado con toda su alma haber nacido hombres.


----------



## Sardónica (30 Abr 2022)

Ni una foto del pijo ese


----------



## Zepequenhô (30 Abr 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Si es que esto es lo de siempre.... la moralidad. La moralidad que quieren comunicar desde la Casa Real cuando ellos hacen lo que les da la gana y sí... esto va sobre monarquías en los tiempos actuales o no.
> 
> Que nos den a elegir a TODOS si queremos "familias reales" o no... esto es lo que és.



La moralidad, además de exigirla a otros, nos la hemos de aplicar a nosotros mismos.

Y lo que una persona de 16 años haga con su vida privada, solo es asunto de esa persona y de sus padres.


----------



## Gotthard (30 Abr 2022)

Pues me alegro que se este zumbando a un chico blanco y de buena familia, que en un par de años hay que casarla y ponerla a tener churumbeles y que continue la dinastía. Eso quiere decir que no es bollera, lo que es ya una suerte en los tiempos que corren y que le gusten los blancos promete.


----------



## Abrojo (30 Abr 2022)

es buen mañaco joder


----------



## Kartoffeln (30 Abr 2022)

Como tiene el chocho?


----------



## juantxxxo (30 Abr 2022)

@calopez vas a tener que cambiar el nombre del foro a *Maruja.info*


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (30 Abr 2022)

Ningún problema, al igual que su retatarabuela Isabel II, no tendrá problema porque la corona se transmite por la sangre, y ella será la Reina. Y fue bueno para España que se liara con los chulazos más aparentes de su guardia de corps, porque sino, ¿cómo se explica que su padre Fernando VII fuera casi un enano y en cambio desde Alfonso XII, que fue su hijo, todos los Borbones españoles son rubios, deportistas y miden casi dos metros?

La Monarquía necesita sangre nueva, no es malo que Doña Leonor disfrute de la vida.


Lady_A dijo:


> Primer novio formal. Si. Parece que la casa real.o los padres aprendieron de lo que le paso a Felipe y no van a meterse mucho. Esperemos.



Creo que los Reyes son mucho más abiertos que los Eméritos. Tengo claro que Don Felipe acabó hasta los cojones de que se metiera todo el mundo en su vida, pero también es cierto que esta gente no puede dejar que entre cualquiera en casa, si no, mira Urdangarín.


----------



## rondo (30 Abr 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Salseo bueno on the saturday morning, que es lo que os gusta burbujos... así no estáis todo el rato dándole a la sardina;
> 
> ​
> 
> Si tuviéseis una hija de 16 años... ¿veríais bien que se echase novio y fockase tan tranquilamente?... menuda gentuza macho!



Te pone pederesta


----------



## Cuqui (30 Abr 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Por mí que se folle a quien quiera, pero los abortos que se los pague de su puto bolsillo.
> 
> Y de ser reina, ya hablaremos.



Ni ella ni su padre se ganan el pan por su cuenta asi que los abortos los pagamos tu y yo. En cambio, el abuelo si que tenia sus negocietes por ahi como ya se ha visto.
El proximo vestidito de puton se lo detraeran de la nomina al @Actor Secundario Bob


----------



## notengodeudas (30 Abr 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> @calopez vas a tener que cambiar el nombre del foro a *Maruja.info*



Está pillado. 

www.maruja.info

Eso sí, lo venden a 20 merkels


----------



## Th89 (30 Abr 2022)

No siendo un Mamadou, no problem.


----------



## Jotagb (30 Abr 2022)

Menuda mierda de noticia para clicks, donde está el chico?
Esta noticia es una mierda igual que este foro con los click baits


----------



## Linterna Pirata (30 Abr 2022)

Todos aquí emocionados pero que yo no quiero QUE ME REINE ESA TIPARRACA.
Que tiene la mirada de ser una lista y una jeta igual que su abuelo.


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Abr 2022)

Sorpresa,

hilo de rojos y feminazis criticando que una chortina de 16 años folle,

después son los "tolerantes"


----------



## entrance33 (30 Abr 2022)

Como adolescente de su tiempo debería abortar antes de cumplir 18.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues me alegro que se este zumbando a un chico blanco y de buena familia, que en un par de años hay que casarla y ponerla a tener churumbeles y que continue la dinastía. Eso quiere decir que no es bollera, lo que es ya una suerte en los tiempos que corren y que le gusten los blancos promete.



que continue la dinastia
pero la continue fuera de España renunciando al trono


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Abr 2022)

Mazao malote



A cuatro patas y mirando a Cuenca la va debe poner a la Leo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Abr 2022)

Cuando entras en el internado:







Cuando sales de él







Aplíquenselo a la pricesa


----------



## Von Riné (30 Abr 2022)

Primer novio con 16, a esa edad legalmente ya hasta podría salir con mayores de edad sin problemas. No se dónde está el escándalo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Abr 2022)

Hay máquina de condones en el internado

O tiene que mandar a alguien del CNI a comprarlos


----------



## Kriegmesser (30 Abr 2022)

¿Cómo puede ser tan dominante el gen Borbón? Casi me recuerda a la amante de los animales que tuvo un hijo con un negro, destruye totalmente la expresión genética de uno de los progenitores.


----------



## Marvelita (30 Abr 2022)

tiene 16 años de los de hoy... colegio en el extranjero... madre controladora en exceso... pues vaya, lo mismo que las de antes cuando las metias en colegios de monjas; cuenta la leyenda que eran las mas sueltecillas.


----------



## Marvelita (30 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Un burbujo dijo que tener hijas es quitarte vida a manos llenas.
> 
> El rey no iba a ser diferente solo por ser rey. Si ella ya nació con empleo de por vida y tiene guardaespaldas pero no los tiene 24/7, así que aunque esta expuesta a menos peligros que una mujer random, sigue estando expuesta a todos los riesgos y problemas que tenemos las mujeres. Que la metan mano algun hijo de empresario salido, que la quieran emborrachar para así que sea mas facil follarsela, que algun machistorro la menosprecie por ser mujer, que tu padre no vea bien al tipo que libremente has elegido para fockear cuando el con 16 (o porque el) años se follaba todo lo que podia, mi princesita es pura, no puede hacer eso pero si fuera un niño que machote me ha salido etc
> 
> La mente machista y la sociedad machista en la que vivimos.



tu ni tienes ni puta idea de lo que dices...

al irgnore


----------



## Marvelita (30 Abr 2022)

ya se puede proclamar la republica o no es motivo suficiente?


----------



## Gigatr0n (30 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> La moralidad, además de exigirla a otros, nos la hemos de aplicar a nosotros mismos.
> 
> Y lo que una persona de 16 años haga con su vida privada, solo es asunto de esa persona y de sus padres.



Ni los monarcas ni la realeza tienen vida privada... nosotros sí, ellos no.

Un político, un periodista, un músico o un poeta SÍ pueden disfrutar de vida privada. Una "gente" que se supone que nos representan como institución y Estado no la tienen. Ellos eligen ser "realeza" y por lo tanto, hay que hacer sacrificios.

Antes, los reyes hacían lo que les daba la gana hasta que los mataban. Hoy en día no y si no, que nos den a elegir.


     ... a mamarla puta. Las frustraciones son vueltas -los llorones- puesto que vuestros símbolos frankistas están cayendo y... caerán, ya lo verás.


----------



## vinavil (30 Abr 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Estamos en el siglo 21, dónde está el problema?






Eso digo yo. Que la metan en un instituto público y se busquen un trabajo.


----------



## Gigatr0n (30 Abr 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Como tiene el chocho?



Seguro que te asomas dentro del chocho y se ven carteles dentro que ponen "SE VENDEN SOLARES"... la puta realeza siempre ha sido muy viciosa puesto que no ha tenido nada mejor que hacer nunca.


----------



## Rocker (30 Abr 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Eso digo yo. Que la metan en un instituto público y se busquen un trabajo.



Qué tendrá que ver lo uno con lo otro. Mi mensaje iba en tono general para cualquier persona en estos tiempos, no específicamente para ella por ser quien es. Además el hilo no va de la realeza o de si debe merecer ese cargo o no, a mi me la sopla la monarquía, el hilo va por el tema del tabú de épocas históricas que hoy en día todo el mundo sabe que es una estupidez, y cada uno de be hacer lo que que quiera con su cuerpo.


----------



## Gigatr0n (30 Abr 2022)

Kriegmesser dijo:


> ¿Cómo puede ser tan dominante el gen Borbón? Casi me recuerda a la amante de los animales que tuvo un hijo con un negro, destruye totalmente la expresión genética de uno de los progenitores.



Se llama manipulación genética... algo* ilegal para el resto de los mortales* pero no para las putas-trepas asturianas que pegan el braguetazo del siglo con un tontorrón-calzonazos.

Las crías fueron "construidas" en laboratorios extranjeros con los óvulos de la hermana-muerta o... "suicidada" de la leti y los genes del padre, por eso son prácticamente iguales -las hermanitas-, porque son clones.

La "moralidad" para los demás pero los señoritos se pasan por los cojones todo, como siempre han hecho y para colmo, la prensa les da bombo y platillo tan ricamente porque las nenas son wapas... tócate los webos, han sido hechas como cuando te eliges el personaje en cualquier Fallout, que puedes elegir hasta la nariz y su tamaño...


----------



## juantxxxo (30 Abr 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Está pillado.
> 
> www.maruja.info
> 
> Eso sí, lo venden a 20 merkels



20 Leuros?????? puede ser una gran oportunidad, pero me quedo sin echarle caldo con esos 20 leuros a mi caja


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Abr 2022)

El rojo y la otra subnormal feminazi.


----------



## Gigatr0n (30 Abr 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El rojo y la otra subnormal feminazi.



... y con tu puta madre hacemos ya el trío o... el cuarteto con la puta madre del otro idiota al que contestas.

EDITO; y para colmo! pillas so ijoputa y me pones en el ignore!!! LLOROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON de mierrrrrrrda!!! me cago en tó tu puta madre!!!

AL IGNORE TU TAMBIEN BASURA.


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Abr 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> ... y con tu puta madre hacemos ya el trío o... el cuarteto con la puta madre del otro idiota al que contestas.



Cierra el pico escoria,

con tu puta madre te puedes ir al ignore.


----------



## Romu (30 Abr 2022)

Me descojono con lo blandengues de los padres de hoy en día.
La nena de 16 años se trae al noviete de turno de vacaciones para que los papas lo mantengan durante unos días.
Después los padres se quejan de que los hijos no se van de casa ..... normal si os van a meter a los novios y después a los nietos.


----------



## olalai (30 Abr 2022)

2:26 minutos de video para relatar lo de Pilar Eyre, que apenas les conoce, que no ha estado allí con el chaval y el resto, q no ha oído ninguna opinión de los padres ni nada. No sé por qué he perdido esos 2 minutos viéndolo, ni por qué los padres tambien lo pierden con el futuro ex de la niña...


----------



## Flecky's (30 Abr 2022)

Mientras no sea negro le da igual


----------



## Gigatr0n (30 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que el felipote no folla por lo menos desde hace 10 años o así... incluso más.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (30 Abr 2022)

Menudo notición, una chica de 16 años que estudia en un internado exclusivo en el extranjero se echa novio.

¡Anatema! ¡excomunión! ¡La chavala es normal!


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (30 Abr 2022)

Se rumorea que se casará con un hijo del Loja, así terminan de mestizar españa


----------



## Klapaucius (30 Abr 2022)

ME LA SUDA


----------



## Camaro SS (30 Abr 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Por mí que se folle a quien quiera, pero los abortos que se los pague de su puto bolsillo.
> 
> Y de ser reina, ya hablaremos.



Pero ella y las otras 80000 al año.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Abr 2022)

Como la niña haya salido a su antepasada Isabel II nos va a dar tardes gloriosas.


----------



## Gigatr0n (30 Abr 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Menudo notición, una chica de 16 años que estudia en un internado exclusivo en el extranjero se echa novio.
> 
> ¡Anatema! ¡excomunión! ¡La chavala es normal!



Que no es una "chica cualquiera" GILIPOLLAS!!!! te digo GILIPOLLAS a tí y a todos los GILIPOLLAS que habéis puesto lo mismo como intento de excusar todo lo que hace esta chusma pero claro, solo hay que ver a quién pedís vosotros como rey; al subnormal de froilan AKA vuela-pieses...

Esa chavala es un clon creado en laboratorio -algo prohibido se supone- al que TODOS les pagamos el pescao... queramos o no queramos... COÑO! ya, me cago en la puta.



Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Como la niña haya salido a su antepasada Isabel II nos va a dar tardes gloriosas.



La que nos va a dar "tardes gloriosas" va a ser el "clon Nº 2"... la sofia. Menuda peazo wuarrona va a ser esa, se le ve en la cara y tó.


----------



## Joaquim (30 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Un burbujo dijo que tener hijas es quitarte vida a manos llenas.
> 
> El rey no iba a ser diferente solo por ser rey. Si ella ya nació con empleo de por vida y tiene guardaespaldas pero no los tiene 24/7, así que aunque esta expuesta a menos peligros que una mujer random, sigue estando expuesta a todos los riesgos y problemas que tenemos las mujeres. Que la metan mano algun hijo de empresario salido, que la quieran emborrachar para así que sea mas facil follarsela, que algun machistorro la menosprecie por ser mujer, que tu padre no vea bien al tipo que libremente has elegido para fockear cuando el con 16 (o porque el) años se follaba todo lo que podia, mi princesita es pura, no puede hacer eso pero si fuera un niño que machote me ha salido etc
> 
> La mente machista y la sociedad machista en la que vivimos.



Jódete, no tienes pene!!


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (30 Abr 2022)

Un saludo pertinente a los agentes de la Policía.


----------



## imutes (30 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Una adolescente saliendo con un chico adolescente entregándose a la lujuria y al pecado de la carne..que raro no?
> 
> El agua moja, el fuego quema...2+2=4...



No, no tiene nada de raro... si fuera una adolescente normal y corriente.

El problema está en que esa adolescente, lamentablemente, es la futura jefa de estado luego con quién procree es un asunto de estado.

Lo mismo con Felipe. Felipe se puede casar con quien quiera como cualquier Felipe.
Felipe VI, según le exigía el mismo protocolo que le dió la corona, debía casarse con otro descendiente de casa real.

¡Que follen con quien quieran! faltaría más, pero que renuncien a sus privilegios.

Es más, el jefe del estado puede follar con quien quiera siempre y cuando la jefatura no sea hereditaria.

República ya.

.


----------



## fredesvindo (30 Abr 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Salseo bueno on the saturday morning, que es lo que os gusta burbujos... así no estáis todo el rato dándole a la sardina;
> 
> ​
> 
> Si tuviéseis una hija de 16 años... ¿veríais bien que se echase novio y fockase tan tranquilamente?... menuda gentuza macho!



Y que problema tienes?


----------



## charofilia (30 Abr 2022)

Maruja.info


----------



## Abort&cospelo (30 Abr 2022)

Es una bormona. Para esta familia todo es follar y soplar como un condenado. Lo primero ya ha cumplido, ahora solo falta que le apasione el pimple mas que a un tonto un lapiz.


----------



## Murray's (30 Abr 2022)

imutes dijo:


> No, no tiene nada de raro... si fuera una adolescente normal y corriente.
> 
> El problema está en que esa adolescente, lamentablemente, es la futura jefa de estado luego con quién procree es un asunto de estado.
> 
> ...




Felipe es un pelele, no sabe poner orden a sus mujeres, lo va poner en el pais. Olvidaros


----------



## Julius III de Andakatarmo (30 Abr 2022)

Menos mal, algo de sangre nueva en la familia real. Así saldrán de la endogamia.


----------



## El Tulipán Negro (30 Abr 2022)

Por si no lo ha dicho nadie entodavía. Ojo al retrato que tiene enmarcado el rey consorte.


----------



## lapetus (30 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> nació con empleo de por vida



Técnicamente hay que reformar la constitución antes. Pero eso lo hacen de noche y con alevosía como cuando lo de la deuda.


----------



## qbit (30 Abr 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> sigue estando expuesta a todos los riesgos y problemas que tenemos las mujeres



Anda majadera, menos victimismo, que el régimen os tiene en un altar inmerecidamente disfrutando de toda clase de discriminaciones contra los hombres desde hace medio siglo.


----------



## BogadeAriete (30 Abr 2022)

Normal, Los genes borbones son puteros, y se juntan con los de Doña Putizia...           esperad qué no la preñen


----------



## Elsexy (30 Abr 2022)

Una niña de 16 años se lía con un chico de 16, que cosa más rara. 
Que va a hacer, venir a este foro a enseñaros las tetas?


----------



## Gotthard (30 Abr 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> que continue la dinastia
> pero la continue fuera de España renunciando al trono



España es una monarquía desde los visigodos. Cada vez que pretendemos republica o algo que se le parezca vamos al guano porque es un puto desmadre y con los años se convierte todo en una casa de putas donde se hacen unas meriendas de negros de marica el último. A lo que tenemos hoy en el "congreso" (con minuscula, aquello no tiene ya dignidad ninguna) y en el centro de dia para corruptos fuera de foco mediatico llamado "senado".

Los españoles somos unas bestias bipedas por lo general astutas, orgullosas y peleonas que necesitamos que nos mande alguien a quien no se le pueda discutir y que tenga poder suficiente para cargarse al subordinado que robe demasiado. Que nuestro caudillo tenga inteligencia y aptitudes para llevarnos en pos de grandes empresas desmesuradas es un extra que no siempre se tiene, pero para mantener el cortijo en orden, con que reparta buenas collejas de vez en cuando y no deje que nadie se le suba a las barbas es suficiente.

Y si, Francisco Franco fue a efectos prácticos un Rey de España.... ya que ejercio con todos los poderes a titulo personal, solo le faltó ungirse y establecer una dinastia, pero viendo que solo tenia a una hija y no precisamente un hacha para cuestiones politicas, optó por promulgar un decreto por el cual EL, a la manera visigoda, elegia sucesor con el unico requisito de ser príncipe de España (lo que abria el melón sobre las otras dinastías que hay), nada que ver con Primo de Rivera, Serrano, Prim o tantos otros militares de sable que han practicado valimiento o regencia.

Al final Franco decidió fabricarse un Rey a medida y se trajo al campechano cuando era niño y el invento iba bien, la pena es que se cargaron al muy competente Carrero que era el verdadero valido y senescal de Franco y al final, en la vejez de Franco, rodeado de correveidiles y sacamantecas, la embajada de USA teledirigió todos los acontecimientos, sino habriamos tenido un Rey de verdad. Aparte Franco tenia un Rey de recambio, Alfonso de Borbón, casado con su nieta, pero tuvo un oportuno y mortal de necesidad accidente de esqui en 1982.


----------



## mxmanu (30 Abr 2022)

Espero que esta no reine en su vida, y que sus padres, esos del pin 2030; dejen también de chupar del bote lo antes posible.


----------



## TomásPlatz (30 Abr 2022)

ME IMPORTA UNA GRANDISIMA MIERDA


----------



## Furymundo (30 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> España es una monarquía desde los visigodos. Cada vez que pretendemos republica o algo que se le parezca vamos al guano porque es un puto desmadre y con los años se convierte todo en una casa de putas donde se hacen unas meriendas de negros de marica el último. A lo que tenemos hoy en el "congreso" (con minuscula, aquello no tiene ya dignidad ninguna) y en el centro de dia para corruptos fuera de foco mediatico llamado "senado".
> 
> Los españoles somos unas bestias bipedas por lo general astutas, orgullosas y peleonas que necesitamos que nos mande alguien a quien no se le pueda discutir y que tenga poder suficiente para cargarse al subordinado que robe demasiado. Que nuestro caudillo tenga inteligencia y aptitudes para llevarnos en pos de grandes empresas desmesuradas es un extra que no siempre se tiene, pero para mantener el cortijo en orden, con que reparta buenas collejas de vez en cuando y no deje que nadie se le suba a las barbas es suficiente.
> 
> ...



es un error lo hereditario
lo hereditario solo te lleva a que un monton de PIJOS DE MIERDA
que no saben nada

TE JODAN EL PAIS


----------



## jaimitoabogado (30 Abr 2022)

Esperemos que no sea moro


----------



## rsaca (30 Abr 2022)

El Tulipán Negro dijo:


> Por si no lo ha dicho nadie entodavía. Ojo al retrato que tiene enmarcado el rey consorte.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1043147
> 
> ...



Salen todos con una sonrisa favorecedora.


----------



## zirick (30 Abr 2022)

Que no sea lesbiana o de algún colectivo lgtbixyz es lo que más le jode al progresismo.


----------



## Gotthard (30 Abr 2022)

imutes dijo:


> República ya.



¿Te imaginas a cualquiera de estos de Presidente de la República Española?

















Pues por eso no funcionaría jamás una República en España.

Aunque también podriamos hacer una constitución por la que el Presidente de la Republica tenga necesariamente que ser extranjero.

Se me ocurren varios candidatos de consenso.















Si, es mercado de seguna mano, pero asi podemos contratar a un mandatario con demostrada experiencia y no al primer hijo de puta sin escrupulos que ofrezca el oro y el moro a miles de sabandijas para conseguir los apoyos necesarios para acceder al cargo (23 ministerios nos ha costado el último).


----------



## ANS² (30 Abr 2022)

vaya marujonas estáis hechas


----------



## Gotthard (30 Abr 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> es un error lo hereditario
> lo hereditario solo te lleva a que un monton de PIJOS DE MIERDA
> que no saben nada
> 
> TE JODAN EL PAIS



Podriamos pasar a una monarquia tipo visigodo. Elección por combate manda.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Podriamos pasar a una monarquia tipo visigodo. Elección por combate manda.


----------



## Basster (30 Abr 2022)

Enhorabuena al OP por defecar este hilo.


----------



## Mol34 (30 Abr 2022)

Creo que la reina le recomendará hacer portadas de discos.. de Maná...


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (1 May 2022)

imutes dijo:


> No, no tiene nada de raro... si fuera una adolescente normal y corriente.
> 
> El problema está en que esa adolescente, lamentablemente, es la futura jefa de estado luego con quién procree es un asunto de estado.
> 
> ...



Subcampeones siempre.


----------



## Hrodrich (1 May 2022)

Desde luego que no han habido demasiados adulterios en los borbones recientes, porque esa napia y esa separación entre nariz y labio es clavada a Fernando VII.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 May 2022)

Sociedad: - Quien prefieres como futuro rey de Caspaña?


Alessandro Félix de Dinamarca Moulay Hassan




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 May 2022)

Mol34 dijo:


> Creo que la reina le recomendará hacer portadas de discos.. de Maná...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1043269



Me la imagino de portada del próximo álbum de C.Tangana


----------



## Mike Littoris (1 May 2022)

Vale que no habrá salido ni la mitad de puta que su tatarabuela Isabelita II, pero es que encima la mandan a dar una charla a un instituto y le ponen a Jordi el Niñopolla, ahí los de protocolo han fallado


----------



## Alfa555 (1 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Un burbujo dijo que tener hijas es quitarte vida a manos llenas.
> 
> El rey no iba a ser diferente solo por ser rey. Si ella ya nació con empleo de por vida y tiene guardaespaldas pero no los tiene 24/7, así que aunque esta expuesta a menos peligros que una mujer random, sigue estando expuesta a todos los riesgos y problemas que tenemos las mujeres. Que la metan mano algun hijo de empresario salido, que la quieran emborrachar para así que sea mas facil follarsela, que algun machistorro la menosprecie por ser mujer, que tu padre no vea bien al tipo que libremente has elegido para fockear cuando el con 16 (o porque el) años se follaba todo lo que podia, mi princesita es pura, no puede hacer eso pero si fuera un niño que machote me ha salido etc
> 
> La mente machista y la sociedad machista en la que vivimos.



Y los tíos pensando que ser tía es pasarse la vida en modo fácil ... No será que cada sexo tiene su mierda ?? 
Por si acaso tú sige por la acera opuesta que verás que sola no te sientes oprimida ....


----------



## imutes (1 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> ¿Te imaginas a cualquiera de estos de Presidente de la República Española?



Prefiero no hacerlo. De hecho ninguno de esos son representantes elegidos por el "pueblo": son los candidatos elegidos por los partidos políticos. En consecuencia, "el pueblo" no elige a sus representatentes y por tanto no hay democracía.

El sistema no se puede reformar, hay que sustituirlo por completo.

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## lascanteras723 (1 May 2022)

Si empiezan todos a juntarse con plebeyos acaban siendo como cualquiera de nosotros, entonces no es monarquía.


----------



## Gatoo_ (1 May 2022)

Le van a tener que poner un aparato dental


----------



## little hammer (1 May 2022)

No hay que prohibir, hay que tolerar???

Teatrillo señores circulen


----------



## Supremacía (1 May 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Te pone pederesta



Leonor ya no es una niña, sino una adolescente, así que no hay nada de pederastia en sentirse atraído por ella. Que alguien sea menor de edad no lo convierte automáticamente en niño, y menos cuando ese alguien ya está próximo a ser mayor de edad.


----------



## Turbomax (1 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Una adolescente saliendo con un chico adolescente entregándose a la lujuria y al pecado de la carne..que raro no?
> 
> El agua moja, el fuego quema...2+2=4...



y el chico será Moja??


*Mohamed


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (1 May 2022)

Parecéis bigotudas babeando con salsa rosa.

Luego que si nos vamos a la mierda. Si te parece no.


----------



## Sibarita (1 May 2022)

El niñato será de familia multimillonaria, sino dudo que hubieran dado el visto bueno.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Un burbujo dijo que tener hijas es quitarte vida a manos llenas.
> 
> El rey no iba a ser diferente solo por ser rey. Si ella ya nació con empleo de por vida y tiene guardaespaldas pero no los tiene 24/7, así que aunque esta expuesta a menos peligros que una mujer random, sigue estando expuesta a todos los riesgos y problemas que tenemos las mujeres. Que la metan mano algun hijo de empresario salido, que la quieran emborrachar para así que sea mas facil follarsela, que algun machistorro la menosprecie por ser mujer, que tu padre no vea bien al tipo que libremente has elegido para fockear cuando el con 16 (o porque el) años se follaba todo lo que podia, mi princesita es pura, no puede hacer eso pero si fuera un niño que machote me ha salido etc
> 
> La mente machista y la sociedad machista en la que vivimos.



Pero está retrasade quién es.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 May 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> 16 años es una edad muy decente para tener un primer novio, tanto en chicos como en chicas.
> 
> Si además es una persona formal y educada , lo firman un 120% de los padres.
> 
> Vivís en otro planeta.



Sigue sin ser óptima, la mayoría siguen siendo adolescentes descerebrados y el sexo les puede descerebrar más todavía, aunque es un suceso probalistico, conozco zorras que se iniciaron a los 19 o más tarde y se subieron al carrusel igual y ahora quedaron para los gatos.


----------



## Economista_paco (1 May 2022)

Pero este video que, q asxl joder


----------



## Espartano27 (1 May 2022)

Template *public:_media_site_embed_tiktok* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (1 May 2022)

El problema no es Leonor que quiere que le coman el felpudo con sus 16 años.

El problema ess la sociedad actual que ve normal esperarse a consolidar una familia a los 30 años.

Con 16 años en otros tiempos, no hace mucho, ya deberia estar encaminada a casarse.


----------



## Burbujarras (1 May 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Como tiene el chocho?











18 años de edad, Marie Fullbush, el raro video de BBC Creampie Gangbang


XVIDEOS 18 años de edad, Marie Fullbush, el raro video de BBC Creampie Gangbang gratis




www.xvideos.es


----------



## Burbujarras (1 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Un burbujo dijo que tener hijas es quitarte vida a manos llenas.
> 
> El rey no iba a ser diferente solo por ser rey. Si ella ya nació con empleo de por vida y tiene guardaespaldas pero no los tiene 24/7, así que aunque esta expuesta a menos peligros que una mujer random, sigue estando expuesta a todos los riesgos y problemas que tenemos las mujeres. Que la metan mano algun hijo de empresario salido, que la quieran emborrachar para así que sea mas facil follarsela, que algun machistorro la menosprecie por ser mujer, que tu padre no vea bien al tipo que libremente has elegido para fockear cuando el con 16 (o porque el) años se follaba todo lo que podia, mi princesita es pura, no puede hacer eso pero si fuera un niño que machote me ha salido etc
> 
> La mente machista y la sociedad machista en la que vivimos.



Esa burbuja de conservathotismos predictivos distópicos aburridos que tienes runruneando se desinflará con los úteros artificiales, por cierto.


----------



## Sesino6 (1 May 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Salseo bueno on the saturday morning, que es lo que os gusta burbujos... así no estáis todo el rato dándole a la sardina;
> 
> ​
> 
> Si tuviéseis una hija de 16 años... ¿veríais bien que se echase novio y fockase tan tranquilamente?... menuda gentuza macho!



Qué hacías tú con 16 años, porque yo la metía a diestro y siniestro.


----------



## Bergstein (1 May 2022)

Madre mía. Todo lo jodio campechano dejando a su hijo escoger consorte.

Si naces principe de Asturia y por tanto eres heredero al trono de España, te casarás con quien te digan que sea lo mejor para ello. PUNTO


----------



## algemeine (1 May 2022)

Y cuanto nos ha costado la invitacion? Si somos todos iguales, cuando me va a pagar el estado el coste economico de mis citas?


----------



## algemeine (1 May 2022)

Kenthomi dijo:


> La redacción del video menudo comecocos



Son chupiguays y muy guenos.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (1 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> queremos de saber si es niggah
> o mena



Ya no nos sirve para entregársela al hijo de Mojameh. Habrá que ir pensando en la hermana, si es que aún está sin tocar.


----------



## Berrón (1 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Un burbujo dijo que tener hijas es quitarte vida a manos llenas.
> 
> El rey no iba a ser diferente solo por ser rey. Si ella ya nació con empleo de por vida y tiene guardaespaldas pero no los tiene 24/7, así que aunque esta expuesta a menos peligros que una mujer random, sigue estando expuesta a todos los riesgos y problemas que tenemos las mujeres. Que la metan mano algun hijo de empresario salido, que la quieran emborrachar para así que sea mas facil follarsela, que algun machistorro la menosprecie por ser mujer, que tu padre no vea bien al tipo que libremente has elegido para fockear cuando el con 16 (o porque el) años se follaba todo lo que podia, mi princesita es pura, no puede hacer eso pero si fuera un niño que machote me ha salido etc
> 
> La mente machista y la sociedad machista en la que vivimos.



Tus fantasías eróticas mejor a la guardería.


----------



## Berrón (1 May 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Esto es lo que pasa por dejar a las nenas SOLAS y en el extranjero... que se follan hasta el de la bandera con palo y todo aunque viendo a la madre y su trayectoria de PUTÓN VERBENERO con mayúsculas pues, como que no extraña.
> 
> ​
> 
> Yo es que esto... no lo veo muy normal.



Te has zurrado la sardina con la princesita y lo sabes.


----------



## vanderwilde (1 May 2022)

De casta le viene al galgo. Ése será el primero de tantos.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (1 May 2022)

puta igual que la madre.


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (1 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Una adolescente saliendo con un chico adolescente entregándose a la lujuria y al pecado de la carne..que raro no?
> 
> El agua moja, el fuego quema...2+2=4...



A priori si. El problema es que todos sabemos que son _una adolescente saliendo con un chico adolescente entregándose a la lujuria y al pecado de la carne.. *con todos los gastos pagados hasta el fin de sus dias para ellos y sus descendientes *_y algunos no tenemos muy claro si esto último es del todo justo.



Y por cierto, algunos matemáticos empiezan a teorizar que en este pais 2+2 son 3,9 para los hombres y cerca de 4 y medio para las hembras.


----------



## OYeah (1 May 2022)

Cuando volvió con el piercing en la oreja y más rellenita ya lo advertí. Es como la Greta, que se le ha puesto cara de bien follada.

El problema es que la niña se haya traido el novio con 16 años. No debería formalizarse una relación tan importante hasta que se sepa que es importante, y a los 16 eso es una tonteria de verano. Si la niña impone que la tonteria o rollete venga a España y rompa protocolos y demás pues ya os podéis imaginar lo que os espera a los monárquicos. Una reina empoderadísima.


----------



## derepen (1 May 2022)

¿Alguien puede poner quien coño es el novio?


----------



## Debunker (1 May 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Esto es lo que pasa por dejar a las nenas SOLAS y en el extranjero... que se follan hasta el de la bandera con palo y todo aunque viendo a la madre y su trayectoria de PUTÓN VERBENERO con mayúsculas pues, como que no extraña.
> 
> ​
> 
> Yo es que esto... no lo veo muy normal.




Hombre estás llamado puta a todas las adolescentes de España, de Leonor no sabes si es una relación romántica o ya han follado, ni lo sabrás, pero vamos encontrar en España a chicas de 16 años que sean vírgenes , no encuentras ni a una, luego si vamos al fondo del puterío, homosexualidad y revoltijos varios de todo lo que de la imaginación de sí, nadie mejor para ilustrarlo que Podemos y PSOE, sus señorías más putas que las gallinas , verdaderas perras folladoras, en Podemos se han follado unos a otros en todo el partido desde sus primeros contactos y todos comenzaron mucho antes de los 16 años, dicho y pregonado por ellos mismos.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (1 May 2022)

hastaloswebs2012 dijo:


> _al pecado de la carne_



al pecado de la carne

Al pecado de la carne

Al Pecado De La Carne

AL PECADO DE LA CARNE

Salude a Galileo de mi parte.


----------



## Gigatr0n (1 May 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Te has zurrado la sardina con la princesita y lo sabes.



Todavía no... estoy esperando a la sextape rulando por la DeepWeb.


----------



## Burbujarras (1 May 2022)

Éste foro es la monda, todo calv@s follagringos que follaban a los 13 años y 15 años tiene mi amor, pero sus hijes todos esclavos teens asiáticos y que no follen ni a los 16, ni 18 ni 25. Se ha sustituido un dios por 300.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (1 May 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Que no es una "chica cualquiera" GILIPOLLAS!!!! te digo GILIPOLLAS a tí y a todos los GILIPOLLAS que habéis puesto lo mismo como intento de excusar todo lo que hace esta chusma pero claro, solo hay que ver a quién pedís vosotros como rey; al subnormal de froilan AKA vuela-pieses...
> 
> Esa chavala es un clon creado en laboratorio -algo prohibido se supone- al que TODOS les pagamos el pescao... queramos o no queramos... COÑO! ya, me cago en la puta.
> 
> ...



Aquí el único gilipollas que hay es ustec. 

Yo no excuso ni aplaudo nada, sólo digo que es natural y por mucho que sea de sangre azul sigue siendo una mujercita como cualquier otra.

No soy monárquico, que vaya constando, así que particularmente yo no voy pidiendo ni a Froilán ni a ningún otro, pero desde luego mejor el Rey como jefe del Estado que cualquiera de los presidentes que ha tenido Expaña en toda la democracia.


----------



## Janus (1 May 2022)

Como se puede hablar de así de dos niñas!, por el amor santo que ni las conoces pedazo mamón.
Vaya calidad humana depauperada.


----------



## Gigatr0n (1 May 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Aquí el único gilipollas que hay es ustec.
> 
> Yo no excuso ni aplaudo nada, sólo digo que es natural y por mucho que sea de sangre azul sigue siendo una mujercita como cualquier otra.
> 
> No soy monárquico, que vaya constando, así que particularmente yo no voy pidiendo ni a Froilán ni a ningún otro, pero desde luego mejor el Rey como jefe del Estado que cualquiera de los presidentes que ha tenido Expaña en toda la democracia.



Vale, lo de "la chica" ha quedado claro... no obstante 16 años me parece una edad temprana para esas cosas. Más que nada porque los enamoramientos se entienden de una manera un poco rara a esas edades. Allá cada uno con su familia.

Y las formas de gobierno son lo que son. Que por lo menos nos den a elegir la forma de gobierno que queremos dentro de la legalidad, claro está.




Janus dijo:


> Como se puede hablar de así de dos niñas!, por el amor santo que ni las conoces pedazo mamón.
> Vaya calidad humana depauperada.



¿Que no las conocemos!? si están todo el día en la tele y en las revistas... digo yo  pues que no veo la tele.


----------



## Lonchafina (1 May 2022)

Ya os he dicho que ésta va a hacer bueno al campechano.


----------



## Hubardo (1 May 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Lamento informarte de que yo cuando tenía 23 me eché una novia de 16 y nos tirábamos el finde entero chingando de 16:30 a 22:00 en mi casa.
> 
> Ella cuando volvía a su casa no le decía a su papá nada de lo que había estado haciendo en esas horas, por no decirle ni siquiera le contó que tomaba la píldora. Una hermana mayor fue quien la acompañó al ginecólogo para que se la recetara.



, ya, esas cosas pasan, pero la princesita hace alarde de eso, ese es el quid.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (1 May 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Vale, lo de "la chica" ha quedado claro... no obstante 16 años me parece una edad temprana para esas cosas. Más que nada porque los enamoramientos se entienden de una manera un poco rara a esas edades. Allá cada uno con su familia.
> 
> Y las formas de gobierno son lo que son. Que por lo menos nos den a elegir la forma de gobierno que queremos dentro de la legalidad, claro está.



Así nos entendemos mejor.

Elegir, seguir así ... no sabría decir cómo nos va a ir mejor. No sé si *YO* elegiría sabiamente si me dieran la opción y ante la duda me quedo con Felipe VI. Hablo de mí mismo para que nadie se de por aludido, y lo extiendo a tanta gente que votaría en libertad y democracia sin tener ni puta idea del alcance de esa decisión, como me podría pasar a mí mismo.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (1 May 2022)

Hubardo dijo:


> , ya, esas cosas pasan, pero la princesita hace alarde de eso, ese es el quid.



Me vas a disculpar porque no creo haber visto ningún alarde y me gustaría que me dijeras dónde ha hecho alarde la princesa.

Además, estáis dando todos por sentado que se está zumbando al menda ese ... Llamadme iluso pero eso no tiene porque ser así forzosamente. Es cierto que de unos años a esta parte hay mucha precocidad en las relaciones sexuales pero como siempre, generalizar es muy peligroso.


----------



## Berrón (1 May 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Todavía no... estoy esperando a la sextape rulando por la DeepWeb.



Estás como para dejar los sobrinos a tu cargo


----------



## Gonorrea (1 May 2022)

Lo que de verdad molaria seria que tuviera novia. Eso si que iban a ser risas


----------



## joeljoan (1 May 2022)

Joder....yo pensaba que la entregarían al hijo del moro para que se apiade de los españoles.
Al final es una Borbón....va a dar mucho que hablar


----------



## Argos (1 May 2022)

Pues a mi me parece bastante normal la situación. De hecho, demasiado ha tardado, en una sociedad donde las tías a partir de los 25 si no tienen probados 100 kilómetros de polla, tienen 300.


----------



## Gigatr0n (2 May 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Así nos entendemos mejor.
> 
> Elegir, seguir así ... no sabría decir cómo nos va a ir mejor. No sé si *YO* elegiría sabiamente si me dieran la opción y ante la duda me quedo con Felipe VI. Hablo de mí mismo para que nadie se de por aludido, y lo extiendo a tanta gente que votaría en libertad y democracia sin tener ni puta idea del alcance de esa decisión, como me podría pasar a mí mismo.



Pues sí. En una democracia, hasta felipote podría presentarse para presidir el Estado y lo mismo... hasta ganaría y todo. Sinceramente no me extrañaría pero por lo menos, que nos pregunten y no nos impongan a ninguna familia deesas creada en laboratorio tan alegremente.



Berrón dijo:


> Estás como para dejar los sobrinos a tu cargo



​


----------



## TitusMagnificus (2 May 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Pues sí. En una democracia, hasta felipote podría presentarse para presidir el Estado y lo mismo... hasta ganaría y todo. Sinceramente no me extrañaría pero por lo menos, que nos pregunten y no nos impongan a ninguna familia deesas creada en laboratorio tan alegremente.





No me convences. La verdad es que me haces defenderles y en el fondo es que me da lo mismo pero una cosa es cierta, con lo bueno y lo malo, los Borbones son respetados en el mundo entero. No sé si Felipe, Ansar, ZParo, Rajao o el guapo serían tenidos en cuenta por ahí.


----------



## OYeah (2 May 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> No me convences. La verdad es que me haces defenderles y en el fondo es que me da lo mismo pero una cosa es cierta, con lo bueno y lo malo, los Borbones son respetados en el mundo entero. No sé si Felipe, Ansar, ZParo, Rajao o el guapo serían tenidos en cuenta por ahí.




Llama la atención que queriendo estrechar tantos lazos con nuestros hermanos cobrisos sigamos teniendo reyes y princesitas y los mandemos a estudiar a la Pérfida Albión.

¿Así pretendemos ganarnos a los tiraflechas?

Miguel de la Quadra sin ser noble hizo mucho más en ese sentido que esta banda de franchutes.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (2 May 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Llama la atención que queriendo estrechar tantos lazos con nuestros hermanos cobrisos sigamos teniendo reyes y princesitas y los mandemos a estudiar a la Pérfida Albión.
> 
> ¿Así pretendemos ganarnos a los tiraflechas?
> 
> Miguel de la Quadra sin ser noble hizo mucho más en ese sentido que esta banda de franchutes.



¡Hombre, si hubiera un internado como el de la princesa o los que hay en Suiza o Francia todavía sería planteable!.


----------



## Gigatr0n (2 May 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> No me convences. La verdad es que me haces defenderles y en el fondo es que me da lo mismo pero una cosa es cierta, con lo bueno y lo malo, los Borbones son respetados en el mundo entero. No sé si Felipe, Ansar, ZParo, Rajao o el guapo serían tenidos en cuenta por ahí.



HOmbre... eso de que "los Borbones son respetados en todo el mundo" no se yo... mira el campechano por ejemplo.

Yo no quiero ni que los defiendas o pongas a parir y mucho menos, convencerte de nada. Cada uno piensa lo que quiera, que ese es el tema.


----------



## Jevitronka (2 May 2022)

Los genes Borbón vencen siempre


----------



## TitusMagnificus (2 May 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> HOmbre... eso de que "los Borbones son respetados en todo el mundo" no se yo... mira el campechano por ejemplo.
> 
> Yo no quiero ni que los defiendas o pongas a parir y mucho menos, convencerte de nada. Cada uno piensa lo que quiera, que ese es el tema.



Campechano I sí que fue respetado. Felipe de momento no lo es tanto. Cuando Campechano y Sofía viajaban a cualquier sitio los dignatarios del país perdían el culo por hacer los honores. Las casas reales de todo el mundo les recibían con alegría y cordialidad. 

Otra cosa son los tejemanejes y comisiones, pero creo que respeto ha habido a raudales.


----------



## AGACHERO (2 May 2022)

ESTOS noviazgos, dada la trascendencia, no surgen espontáneamente. Son muy elaborador durante tiempo. 0 es que meter un caballo de Troya en la Zarzuela (roja, republicana, estropeada y globalista) se hizo por amor?. Fue un flechazo incendiario. No sean ingenuos. Pongan la luz larga, chavales.


----------



## Gigatr0n (2 May 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Campechano I sí que fue respetado. Felipe de momento no lo es tanto. Cuando Campechano y Sofía viajaban a cualquier sitio los dignatarios del país perdían el culo por hacer los honores. Las casas reales de todo el mundo les recibían con alegría y cordialidad.
> 
> Otra cosa son los tejemanejes y comisiones, pero creo que respeto ha habido a raudales.



Y lo a habido -respeto- en el pasado. Hoy en día, "nuestra" monarquía está muy deteriorada y gran parte de culpa la ha tenido el Campechano, Iñaki, Froilancito, la trepa asturiana y toda la basca en su conjunto.

No queremos a esa peña ahí puesta tan alegremente por los del régimen pasado. Al menos que nos pregunten si queremos o no.

Aun así tu tranki, qu vamos a seguir teniendo reyes y reinonas para rato. Ni siquiera el chepas ha podido con la monarquía. Esto está impuesto por cojones y poco se puede hacer que no sea reírse de esta gente que tan cara nos cuesta y sin poder echarlos aun encima.


----------



## aris (2 May 2022)

"Voy a mandar a mi hija de 16 años a un internado de educación mixta en el extranjero, qué puede salir mal"


----------



## Pepe la rana (2 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Un burbujo dijo que tener hijas es quitarte vida a manos llenas.
> 
> El rey no iba a ser diferente solo por ser rey. Si ella ya nació con empleo de por vida y tiene guardaespaldas pero no los tiene 24/7, así que aunque esta expuesta a menos peligros que una mujer random, sigue estando expuesta a todos los riesgos y problemas que tenemos las mujeres. Que la metan mano algun hijo de empresario salido, que la quieran emborrachar para así que sea mas facil follarsela, que algun machistorro la menosprecie por ser mujer, que tu padre no vea bien al tipo que libremente has elegido para fockear cuando el con 16 (o porque el) años se follaba todo lo que podia, mi princesita es pura, no puede hacer eso pero si fuera un niño que machote me ha salido etc
> 
> La mente machista y la sociedad machista en la que vivimos.



A llorar a la lloreria, no ensucie el floro con sus mierdas....


----------



## Jevitronka (2 May 2022)

A qué creéis que la mandaban? A encontrar churri rico, que igual a la monarquía en España le quedan dos telediarios


----------



## Gigatr0n (2 May 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A qué creéis que la mandaban? A encontrar churri rico, que igual a la monarquía en España le quedan dos telediarios



Pues no había caído en eso... mira tú!


----------



## TitusMagnificus (3 May 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Y lo a habido -respeto- en el pasado. Hoy en día, "nuestra" monarquía está muy deteriorada y gran parte de culpa la ha tenido el Campechano, Iñaki, Froilancito, la trepa asturiana y toda la basca en su conjunto.
> 
> No queremos a esa peña ahí puesta tan alegremente por los del régimen pasado. Al menos que nos pregunten si queremos o no.
> 
> Aun así tu tranki, qu vamos a seguir teniendo reyes y reinonas para rato. Ni siquiera el chepas ha podido con la monarquía. Esto está impuesto por cojones y poco se puede hacer que no sea reírse de esta gente que tan cara nos cuesta y sin poder echarlos aun encima.



Ahí seguirán, no creo que los echemos ni con agua caliente.


----------



## INE (3 May 2022)

intensito dijo:


> El chaval ha pegado el braguetazo del siglo. Aunque si es un compañero del Hogwarts pijo de Gales, no creo que le haga mucha falta.



Yo creo que igual es el repartidor de Glovo.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (3 May 2022)

pues el congreso deberia exigir que la focke solo por su bobon ano y se mantenga virgen para cuando la casen con el moraimas,,,es de justicia y real politik ..deberia estar en la constitucion( digo prostitucion .). los moros nos la devuelven por zorra ya veras ..


----------



## Teuro (3 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> menos mal.
> 
> ahora solo hace falta que renuncie al trono



No se, ¿No era su abuela también de Dinamarca?. Al final son primos con primos y terminarán como los Habsburgo.


----------



## Gigatr0n (3 May 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> pues el congreso deberia exigir que la focke solo por su bobon ano y se mantenga virgen para cuando la casen con el moraimas,,,es de justicia y real politik ..deberia estar en la constitucion( digo prostitucion .). los moros nos la devuelven por zorra ya veras ..



JODER! eso es un comentario de 10... debería estar en la pole.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (3 May 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> JODER! eso es un comentario de 10... debería estar en la pole.



ya ya veras como follada y refollada los moros no la van a querer y tendra que tragar con un negrata o algo asi..


----------



## SrPurpuron (3 May 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es porque enviar a tu hija a estudiar fuera con 16 años, es una jodida cría! Pero que pasa por sus jodidas cabezas?


----------



## SrPurpuron (3 May 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Esa cría es una peazo de guarrona y la hermana -Sofia- va a ser... "telita"... pero bueno, ya que los mantenemos gratis sin habernos preguntado ni pedido permiso y a cuerpo de rey, por lo menos, nos vamos a reír.
> 
> 
> 
> Que poco os gusta que se metan con vuestros símbolos, eh?... a ver lo que tardan en salir "los masones" al debate.



Estas hablando de adolescentes, controlate


----------



## Gigatr0n (3 May 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> ya ya veras como follada y refollada los moros no la van a querer y tendra que tragar con un negrata o algo asi..



Claro!!! si es que, "corremos mucho" y si te empiezan a zumbar con 16 años, luego tienen la fama que tienen, por muy "princesita" que le digan que es... una carruselera es una carruselera aquí y en la china.



SrPurpuron dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es porque enviar a tu hija a estudiar fuera con 16 años, es una jodida cría! Pero que pasa por sus jodidas cabezas?



Pues eso, el "estiramiento de cuello" de sus papaítos; El calzonazos de reino y la trepa asturiana... tontos hay en todos lados.



SrPurpuron dijo:


> Estas hablando de adolescentes, controlate



Bueno, ese comentario iba a... no me acuerdo quien y salió así pero, no olvidemos que la gente más viciosa de la historia, en su totalidad hasta la fecha, han sido siempre los mismos; "reinones" se hacen llamar. No se salva ni uno y el tener que pagarles las juergas a esta gente como que no me hace mucha gracia.

Por mí que haga cada uno lo que quiera siempre que no moleste a nadie pero que cada uno se "pague sus cigarros" y no vaya pidiendo por ahí.


----------



## OYeah (3 May 2022)

La deberian haber mandado a Mexico, si hay interés real en establecer un bloque hispano pancho.

Escoltada y tonteando con los tiraflechas. Pero la cabra tira al monte, son oligarcas, les tira la castuza anglo, el "glamour" de mierda casposa de Buckingham.


----------



## Ratona001 (26 Jun 2022)

El_neutral dijo:


> Creía que serían chorradas de adolescentes, pero si al chaval se lo ha traido a España con el visto bueno de la Casa Real (porque eso de que Letizia y Felipe deciden y dan el visto bueno es mentira, quien de verdad tiene esa potestad es la CASA REAL), es que la cosa va en serio.



Bah chorradas. Si es que os pensáis que son como nosotros. "oh lo trae donde la familia = es algo serio".

Yo creo que tienen una vida tan protocolaria ahora mismo que son menores y andan metidas en academias, estudiando, colegio etc... Que el único tiempo libre que tenía era ir a esa soporífera fiesta de cumpleaños.
Y la única ocasión para pasar un poco de tiempo con el chaval. 

Si tuviera los 18 ya se hubiese ido a tomar por culo a alguna isla perdida con el virueila dos Macacos por ahí.


No hay nada más uncool que siendo adolescente llevarse al chaval que te mola a la fiesta de cumpleaños de tu abuela. Por favor.

A ella seguramente le gustaría estarse una semana "preparando exámenes" con el chaval en un pisito sin adultos ni criadas ni nadie merodeando.

Que parece que nunca habéis sido adolescentes coño


----------

